# Texas PR discussion thread



## severely etarded

Is there anything anybody has taken recently from Texas?


----------



## theotherside

I'm in Houston and got some blue sharks that were kind of crumbly.....new right off the bat not to take them. Friend took them anyways and swears they were methylone because they peaked for only an hour. MDMA in Texas seems to be in Austin and sometimes Dallas.


----------



## Anomaly88

007 and playboys seem to be good for me. and maseratis
I havent tried the blue dolphins around here lately.. but my friend told me they were real methy.


----------



## RandomGuy123

try getting your pills from overseas. you won't find anything good in Texas, rarely...


----------



## socalthizzn

Molly (Fake)	
Date Submitted:	January 16, 2011, 8:41 pm GMT
Last Updated:	January 16, 2011, 8:43 pm GMT
Submitted By:	sushiadct
Name:	Molly (Fake)
State/Province:	Houston Texas
Logo:	None
Colour:	White
Shape:	Powder
Texture:	Very white, has little shiny crystals
Report Quality Rating:	 not rated
Description:	Being sold as molly. White powder in a bag usually sold in grams or ounces.
Suspected Contents:	 DXM
Rating:	Adulterated
Warning:	 yes
Tested:	 yes
Mecke Reagent:	Yellow
Consumed:	 yes
User Report:	I actually consumed these a few times before my testing kit came in. I did get a good roll off half a gram of these but bad side effects. It gives you bad cottonmouth and its very dangerous to take more then one dose. I did get a bit of heatstroke for consuming too much that wasn't very fun.DXM gives you MDMA "like" effects buts it's not the same and I had bad headaches right after.
Just be careful and safe. Molly's seem way more tampered then regular pills in the area.

Alert Moderator
::::
Couldnt copy photo sorry.


----------



## Dsargkf

I've heard of different colored aliens and rhinos going around again. Assuming they are the same as the ones tested recently on PR, seem to be clean MDxx, most likely a medium dose.


----------



## RandomGuy123

Dsargkf said:


> I've heard of different colored aliens and rhinos going around again. Assuming they are the same as the ones tested recently on PR, seem to be clean MDxx, most likely a medium dose.



probably around 50mg's of mdma, which is sad.


----------



## junkie skumbag

RandomGuy123 said:


> probably *around 50mg's of mdma*, which is sad.



dude i would be stoked if i got a pill containg 50mg's of MDMA 

i got somthing to ask about your meth....i think its diffrent than ours like i hear people smoking some and full on freaking out n seeing shit i have never heard of that in australia...Ive had some fucking great gear but have never got really really outa it i just feel awake and sit there on the couch a focuse on 1 job like pack bags of weed or cliping my finger nails....at a party its another story tho....also how much do you guys put in ur pipe at once?????do you finish the whole pipe or do you leave the resedue there to smoke later.....


----------



## socalthizzn

Anomaly88 said:


> 007 and playboys seem to be good for me. and maseratis
> I havent tried the blue dolphins around here lately.. but my friend told me they were real methy.



Dolphins were tested out of texas, garbage.


----------



## LizaJane75

I live in South East Texas and just acquired green and peach aliens...red,yellow and peach Echo rhinos.. Tested with Marquis and went straight to black instantly..


----------



## Sociable

I heard mixed reports on the RED RHINOS

I ate like 4-5 didnt feel too much, everyone else saidd they were rolling balls but "ketamine" is a suspected adulterant according to PR but I didn't trust the report too many mixed reviews


Anyone in Dallas reading this here please PM me!


----------



## ThizzinG

how r red 007 and yellow playboys? anyone knows? PM ME.. dfw area


----------



## BCRich

I tried a red 007 the other day for my first roll ever. just had 007 on it no gun. kinda redish white specklish

Anyone know whats in it because honestly my first roll wasnt really a great experience not terrible but not fun either. but idk I think it was my state of mind also plus the fact that I went to a strip club for the the first time also lol. can honestly say that I didnt even really trip. Just had a wierd body high and felt really alert. but I only took 1 pill too.


----------



## MagicPaper

ive had the red 007s with the gun a little speedy but theyre not bad.. yellow playboys are good, cleaner not as speedy. ive also had the green 007s not bad either.

Ive also recently tried: peach back to back naked ladies (i had a good time), red rhino, white maserati, white and blue M&M pokeball, orange naked lady, yellow LV, green 007,  they all seemed to be ok, although some of them i mixed.


----------



## spike14163

Im in DFW and recently obtained yellow and peach maseratis, green supermans, and yellow 007s (with gun).  I only have the mecke reagent and they all tested positive for mdxx.  I have not ingested yet.  There has been mixed reports on the green supermans and yellow 007s on pillreports.  Has anyone tried these beans?


----------



## meromeromarijuano

from 281

i got a white "lexus" pill, supposedly it's a meth bomb, just took it at 9:08 am central time, see if it hits me

although the lexus sign was sort of worn off, making it look like a v or triangle


a while back i had gotten some capsules, and they were the best!!! i felt wired up, like if i was drunk and on xanax, and real talkative and everything felt so smooth, it was sold to us as pure mdma, but one can never be too sure


----------



## meromeromarijuano

two hours in and i only had minor rushes of energy but its more of a downer body high, am disappointed, although i get a little bit more speedy when i smoke some weed


----------



## meromeromarijuano

i just felt a little rush, but the kind you get on x, where you just close your eyes, they roll back and your eye lids wiggle, and it just feels so good


----------



## MagicPaper

green naked ladies back to back are good


----------



## severely etarded

^ back to back ladies are known pipe stamp... never seen one test positive. ever.


----------



## socalthizzn

junkie skumbag said:


> dude i would be stoked if i got a pill containg 50mg's of MDMA
> 
> i got somthing to ask about your meth....i think its diffrent than ours like i hear people smoking some and full on freaking out n seeing shit i have never heard of that in australia...Ive had some fucking great gear but have never got really really outa it i just feel awake and sit there on the couch a focuse on 1 job like pack bags of weed or cliping my finger nails....at a party its another story tho....also how much do you guys put in ur pipe at once?????do you finish the whole pipe or do you leave the resedue there to smoke later.....





Fuck man i used to smoke .4/.5+ per bowl, each bowl lasting 7-8 hits. Hugggggge hits literally a 5 second exhale thick fog. 
I never resmoked resin but i was a picky tweeker, like i am with everything. 
hallucinations, euphoria for days. In so cal theres usally mexican meth that is not very cut at all and does the trick too good. Ive been clean 3 years though. 
My fav was a water bottle, with a pen for a downstem and a rubber grip on the end, stick pipe in rubber grip so its airtight.u add water and skittles to the water so its like a bong with fruit water. Wiggle the pipe to keep the puddle moving to prevent burn of meth and keep a good constant suck on it and boom monster hits thatll have ur heart out ur chest and ur hair on end & dick hard srsly. Idk if u guzys do that there.


----------



## MagicPaper

severely etarded said:


> ^ back to back ladies are known pipe stamp... never seen one test positive. ever.



really? whatever they were it was intense. ive taken pipes before where i just had a horrible time, these ones almost felt like i was rolling with intense visuals


----------



## Trixie88

Been looking around on PR.  I see someone asked above. Any experiences with Green Supermans? Too many mixed reviews. A friend in Texas is saying he has "double/triple stacks." I can only chuckle at that term, and can only assume that the pills themselves are thick in size. I definetly need to school this kid.


----------



## meromeromarijuano

i got a small white pill with a dove on it. It has crystals and specs and shiny stuff on it. I was told it was mdma, but am not sure. Very similar to these, even to the way they describe it's effects

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=12466

the one i had, had the same stamp, but not as big as the one picture, and it had no line on the other side of the pill


I took it at 1:30 am, and by 2:15 am i could already feel speedy, but relaxed and mellow. I just wanted to chill by myself so i left my friend's house and went home. On the walk home, i felt like running. It felt like my inner body wanted to tear out of my skin and go crazy (hopefully, that makes sense) similar to when we would get meth bombs, just not as intense. My eyes only dilated a little however and on the come-up, i felt a little nauseous and my skin would tingle and get hot and cold. Very enjoyable however. My train of thought sped up and i was thinking about things in the most simple manners that astounded me last night while i was thinking about it.

If you happen to see any of these, i recommend you get them, i took one and only slept for an hour, but am still up, not tired and in a very great mood, like if i had slept for 8 hours. When i took it and tried to go to sleep, there would be patterns forming when i closed my eyes, and i could not lay still, i kinda fucked up by taking it before "sleeping" but it was still a great trip. 

I got another pill, same size, shape. It has some of the shiny/crystals specs on it as well, but not as much as the dove, will take it later and will report on it.

Sorry for the long text of wall as well, i still feel the "up" part %)


----------



## meromeromarijuano

> Observation #2: Harold took his white dove around 9pm as well. His kicked in around 9:35pm & Lasted Pretty Strong & Intense but mellow at the same time.
> He reported closing his eyes & thinking about something, & then actually being able to see it as if it were happening in front of his own eyes which makes me question the content of this pill.



 i was having that feeling all night when i was trying to sleep, i would see the stuff i was thinking about


----------



## misspharmacyashley

in atx there's blue, red, green, orange, beige pumas. STELLAR!


----------



## plurrnthizz

just got word of peach aliens and maseratis, has anyone else heard of these floating around recently? and what does everyone think, stashed batch from before the awful drought or a new batch from the same pressers?


----------



## missheidi

i just got word on the aliens, maseratis, 007s, and rhinos. Anyone heard of a copy cat batch or do ya'll think they're the same. I plan on testing as soon as i get them, just wanted everybodys opinion


----------



## plurrnthizz

Just plugged half a peach alien, i'm on 10mg of lexapro and i can def tell it's clean and good! Dulled due to ssri's, but still feelin empathy, walking is great, pupils are dialated and i feel good waves of cool on my skin.


----------



## missheidi

Aliens, Mazeratis, Rhinos, and 007s will be here soon, gonna post test results on PR tonight if possible! Really hoping there the same as the old ones...those were so nice and clean


----------



## SpaceCityRaver

i was sitting on a skittle pack of some smilie faces and question marks for a while that were some eye rockin' BANGERZ!!! if you come across any blue, red, light green or dark green pills with a smilie face or a question mark stamp in the Houston area i'd reccomend scooping some up. dank rolls.


----------



## thizzlam

Theres some bad ass molly going around austin kilos of crystal get you flored for 5 hours


----------



## severely etarded

no way man that's badass... have you tested it?


----------



## badfish512

*ATX Goodness!*

Hey guys this is my first post on here so let me know if there's anything wrong with it that I'm unaware of. Anywayz last night I happen to get a few brown dragonflys. You can find a few posts about them on pillreports.com, although mine weren't as thick looking as those pictures. I've never taken such a small pill and been so awesomely fucked up! Best roll of my life....it took me to another level, which it should always do, but rarely does. My main man told me they were from Spain or Amsterdam or some other badass place; I believe it, having not found but 6 - 8 super good pressies in my 100+ pill eating experience. I've been rolling pretty damn regularly (not a great thing, but pure molly can be taken for a week straight without too many bad side effects), but never this mindblowing of an experience. If you happen to live in the 512, search the streets for these things!!! Yum, 11/10. Sorry for the length of this post btw.


----------



## Renz Envy

thizzlam said:


> Theres some bad ass molly going around austin kilos of crystal get you flored for 5 hours



I don't doubt it. I'll be striking the pipeline soon.


----------



## boomroasted

i heard there are white and purple aliens around does anyone know if they are good?


----------



## severely etarded

boomroasted said:


> i heard there are white and purple aliens around does anyone know if they are good?


They have good reviews on Pillreports. The press is old, has been around a long time, and I haven't seen any fakes. Just make sure the stamp is pressed in for them. Like these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27028


----------



## boomroasted

I was just wondering cuz i saw the report but it seemed weird cuz the person used stuff from another report.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

*Dragonflys/Pumas/Mazis*

Tan dragonflys - smaller pill - Good doses of MDA. Very clean tabs 

Multi Colored Pumas - all great tabs. Some pipez going around but usually spotted out.

Red/Yellow Mazis - both great.

SoTx area / Mexico Border.


----------



## frontbluntt

severely etarded said:


> They have good reviews on Pillreports. The press is old, has been around a long time, and I haven't seen any fakes. Just make sure the stamp is pressed in for them. Like these: http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27028


Purple ones are good, white ones were shit. All aliens have been straight except for those white ones


----------



## Dilated Eyez

It seems as if they'll be around for the long haul. I'm hoping until Spring Break atleast.


----------



## sid25

Theres alot of +Pumas around the 956 ATM light green, light blue, yellow, pink, and off white all great...Also theres the Dragonflies which are great...STAY AWAY from Purple and Red Mercedes PIPEZ...Also heard that there are some Blue and Orange Facebooks havent seem them yet but if anyone has tested them any feed back would be great...Stay Safe..


----------



## oceanroller

Good to hear all those pumas are still good.  About to pick up a few pinks I think.  Also heard about those Facebooks down here but didn't grab any being skeptical of a new press here.  Heard there are also apples available now too.  Would love to hear feedback on any of those too.  Seems like we may have a few options in sotex at the moment.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

I had Orange Fb's and Blue Ohm's. Friend tested them for me, coming out clean but on the low side. They're alright, curious about those apples. Had a green one a few years back and it was good. I miss brown mazis and power buttons lol.


----------



## severely etarded

^weren't the power buttons pipes? I tested the first white batch it tested fine but then a bunch of people started telling me some new blue and yellow ones were getting sick.


----------



## sid25

ok so all powerbuttons that i saw/tested were blue/yellow/black/silver all pipez...freind wanted me to check out those green apples never got around to it...Also have not got around to testing those blue and orange Facebook or blue ohms but i know that they are around if anyone has really tested please post whith pic of reagent...thanks..

IMO best Mazi was forest green black spots and red mazis those where bomb, red and blue and green pisces banging not the fat tail fish, green hearts bangin, purple/gray pumas and white pumas fantastic, and ofcourse MDA Dragonflies incredible..


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Is anyone experiencing a mdma drought in the dfw area possibly? last time I seen anything worth consuming was in the beginning of december was oo7s aliens maseratis. I was just wondering if my guys have been slackin or is everyone else going through this in the dfw area aswel


----------



## sid25

Ok so Texas BEWARE!!!! Just tested some SO called Mollie that came down from ATX and its pure PIPEZ...Marquis 1 drop smoke and fizz no reaction gross....If in the 956 area dont buy caps stick to +pumas pink/yellow/white and tan Dfs for sure those are legit...Since this powder was brought down from ATX I would be careful up there guys far WARNING just looking out!!! Stay Safe people test you you stuff out there..


Late
SID25


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Word on that ^ I had a fat bag of so called "Molly" that was straight Methadone. The power buttons I had were white and they were dope, but that was back when I was just consuming. Still good with the DF's and Pumas and that's all I really need to keep me happy.

Will I be seeing any of you at UME?


----------



## severely etarded

^ spring break is going to be the shit 

ya i tested the power buttons summer 09 i think they were straight but a few months later everyone said the new ones were pipes. 

Anyone try the big fat white pisces (they looked like giant 1000 mg versions of the regular) from early '09? I didn't bother using the simon's since I heard they were good I just used the marquis and got a slower reaction (the pill was really really huge I'm sure had a lot of binder, tasted chalky with MDMA)

Anyway those pills ripped me a new asshole. And they were some of the cleanest feeling batches I've had. IDK if you guys notice some batches feel kinda dirtier than others? Both test clean and the same, but don't feel the same you know? Some give really bad hangovers etc.


----------



## oceanroller

3rd to chime in on the "Molly" here.  A friend from atx had some it definitely was not.  He consumed at a show up there and it sounded like it was a batch of meth with methylone or similar combo.  Yuk!  Also tested some caps in sotex that were "Molly" and were bad.  Probably mdpv, methylone, or one of those.  Be careful out there!  Good news is that the goods are out there.  You just gotta search it out!

DE - definitely going to be at ume!  I actually think I might know you but not sure.  Just a guess.


----------



## sid25

UME man theres going to be lots of college drunks on the island that weekend due to TX week for SB you know, becarefull out there guys buckle up or dont drive if you dont have too just walk to many cars and people. The island is not that big anyways. Im not sure if Im going yet its more like a 50/50 chance...stay safe out there people and have fun....

@ SE I never got to try those white pumas but I heard some great things about them for sure...


----------



## RaoulDuke45

Dilated Eyez said:


> Tan dragonflys - smaller pill - Good doses of MDA. Very clean tabs
> 
> Multi Colored Pumas - all great tabs. Some pipez going around but usually spotted out.
> 
> Red/Yellow Mazis - both great.
> 
> SoTx area / Mexico Border.


 
Yea my boy just picked up a hundy pack of those bunk ass pastel pumas and mercedes  in the RGV area.


----------



## sid25

^ This are bunk pipe pumas Ive tested also in green dont tell me there back...Are this the ones??
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27543 Pipe pumas also in light green

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28136 Pipe Mercedes also red and blue

BEWARE 956 Test your shit..If not good luck on the deworming...lol


----------



## oceanroller

Hey all - just tested a light green mac Apple with a + break line in the 956 this morning and it came up bunk.  Marquis changed to a rusty brownish color which indicates 6-apb.  I only had half a pill to test otherwise I'd do a proper report on pill reports but thought I should at least get this info on here.  Stay safe!


----------



## RaoulDuke45

sid25 said:


> ^ This are bunk pipe pumas Ive tested also in green dont tell me there back...Are this the ones??
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27543 Pipe pumas also in light green
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28136 Pipe Mercedes also red and blue
> 
> BEWARE 956 Test your shit..If not good luck on the deworming...lol



Yep thats them.


----------



## sid25

^ That sucks for the people going to UME, I thought those were a thing of the past but it doesnt supprise me..If in the 956 test your shit, Stay Safe!!!


----------



## oceanroller

Came across one of those Mercedes last night and just as yours Sid it was bunk.  I also tested a pastel green color puma and it had great results on both marquis and mecke.  So there are some good ones floating around out there.  I just got my kit about 3 weeks ago and so happy that I did.  Have already saved $ and ensured a good time instead of disappointment or worse.


----------



## RaoulDuke45

oceanroller said:


> Came across one of those Mercedes last night and just as yours Sid it was bunk.  I also tested a pastel green color puma and it had great results on both marquis and mecke.  So there are some good ones floating around out there.  I just got my kit about 3 weeks ago and so happy that I did.  Have already saved $ and ensured a good time instead of disappointment or worse.



Did you take any pics of the pastel puma test?


----------



## oceanroller

I did but I almost always use this site from my phone so I'm not too sure how to post pics on here with it, plus I don't want to upload a pic with any info from my phone in it.  They were most definitely positive results though.  Both mecke and marquis reacted very quickly and turned super dark blue into black on the mecke and purple to dark purple/black on the marquis within 20 seconds or less.  Did not notice any other colors trying to appear.  I'll put a simons on it when I have more time.  Just wanted to make sure they were mdxx for now.  After testing 2 bunk pills in 2 days I was sure happy to see these were good!  Color is very similar to one of Sid's reports from back in Dec if I'm not mistaken.  I'd copy and paste the link but again, I'm on my phone. Search pr and you'll see them.


----------



## sid25

^If you mean these there fucking bomb bro for sure...

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28067 Very Light green Puma dark green spots like icebreakers lol
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=27890 Light blu with dark blue spots..

These are great I wish I could find these still for a good friend....Im on the hunt...


----------



## trepkos

Anyone finding any good quality jiggas is DFW lately? Dank pills were coming in from cali for a while there but i heard the presser got busted.


----------



## Etman

trepkos said:


> Anyone finding any good quality jiggas is DFW lately? Dank pills were coming in from cali for a while there but i heard the presser got busted.




It's really dry in the DFW area.  I haven't came across a decent press or Molly since October. It fn sucks!!!


----------



## sixnineissofine

*Dfw*



Etman said:


> It's really dry in the DFW area.  I haven't came across a decent press or Molly since October. It fn sucks!!!


 
Why is it so damn dry in DFW! All there is is molly molly molly we need tabs dammit haha. Yeah some guy high up got busted in January I think that's the last time I've seen tabs. UME is coming up next week come on California help us out!


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Purple and yellow facebooks, mac apples, green aliens. Any word on these in the rgv?


----------



## yanker

@jmitch here's an idea call ur local police department and tell em what u just mentioned here I'm sure u have a much better chance of one of the officers going into there evidence locker and grabbing u a few tabs than u do scoring on this website! Nobody here is stupid enough to meet up with u a noob no less and take a chance of getting busted. Happy hunting!!


----------



## blah blah

Hmm I'm a noob here as well and looking for 10 kilos of pure uncut crystal Molly so I can start pressing my own beans at 250mg+ with a little blah blah stamp on them. Yanker you seem like a knowledgeable guy and could perhaps be just the man to get that for me. I'm going to post my name, number, email, gender, zodiac sign, blood type, medical records, and anything else you may need in this very public forum and hope for the best. Thanks in advance in my quest at sourcing. Smfh....


----------



## JMitch13

yanker said:


> @jmitch here's an idea call ur local police department and tell em what u just mentioned here I'm sure u have a much better chance of one of the officers going into there evidence locker and grabbing u a few tabs than u do scoring on this website! Nobody here is stupid enough to meet up with u a noob no less and take a chance of getting busted. Happy hunting!!



Thanks! I hope so as well! I've tried your idea actually, but no luck. Maybe you have a more creative answer to my question?


----------



## yanker

Ya actually I do. Try this one post an ad on craigslist cause all the freaks and weirdos like urself use that website for almost anything. But when u make ur post don't put in ur ad words like legit x or pills in it. Use code words like in the food section put looking for beans or post in the casual encounters section looking for a girl named molly or sum Shit clever like that. I'm sure you will get some hits on ur post goodluck and let us know how it went. 

Hey wait a cotton picking minute where'd ur origional question go? Cmon man I was just starting to get going over here! Ggrrrr


----------



## JMitch13

yanker said:


> Ya actually I do. Try this one post an ad on craigslist cause all the freaks and weirdos like urself use that website for almost anything. But when u make ur post don't put in ur ad words like legit x or pills in it. Use code words like in the food section put looking for beans or post in the casual encounters section looking for a girl named molly or sum Shit clever like that. I'm sure you will get some hits on ur post goodluck and let us know how it went.
> 
> Hey wait a cotton picking minute where'd ur origional question go? Cmon man I was just starting to get going over here! Ggrrrr







I actually have no idea where it went, i posted it from my phone so who knows.

But in honesty dude, I'm not looking for ninnies like you're suggesting me talk to about this. I have been a bluelight reader for 4 years now, I'm not a wierdo, sorry to get your hopes up. I am a dedicated user who is tired as hell of getting shit, so I did something about it and asked in all honesty where any legit stuff is in Texas. I'm not looking to get anyone in trouble, as this is a very friendly site. I am just looking to have a nice spring break, what else can a girl ask for? So chill out with your useless ideas please. Save that for a pussy site, not here.



SO for anyone else who would like to be serious with me, WHERE IS ALL THE X IN TEXAS?!??! as my original post has somehow disappeared. I have a week 'till UME and i am not about to go down there dry.


----------



## yanker

Well when u ask stupid questions ur gona get stupid answers! This ain't the site to be asking where to score! And wtf is a bluelighter reader mean? U have one post! Lmao does that mean u read more than 50 posts? But for real take ur stupid questions out of here nobodys gona sell u Shit here!


----------



## JMitch13

Just because I made a new account, you are assuming I've never been here before LOL. 

Anyway, when you're as desperate as I, anything is worth a shot. I just want to know where I can find shit, as in a location. I don't see why that is so "stupid".

But since you seem to know everything, you must know where the good tabs are circulating. So pass that info out man!


----------



## yanker

Sorry I do but I can't tell u   why not try the craigslist idea I thought it was a good one


----------



## JMitch13

There's so many creepers on craigslist lol I've heard some bad shit from that site.

You can't even tell me a city name? Because that's really all I need.


----------



## sid25

^OH THIS GUY!!!! Who ever is stupid enough to hook you up on here is a retard as well....

Ok time for business any locals or people traveling down for UME results are up on those new press in the valley BEWARE...956 kids BEWARE reports on PR as promised...DE there you go homie

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28881 Apple
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28882 Facebooks
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=28883 Aliens

Dont be discouraged there still a large swarm of DFs


----------



## sid25

blah blah said:


> Hmm I'm a noob here as well and looking for 10 kilos of pure uncut crystal Molly so I can start pressing my own beans at 250mg+ with a little blah blah stamp on them. Yanker you seem like a knowledgeable guy and could perhaps be just the man to get that for me. I'm going to post my name, number, email, gender, zodiac sign, blood type, medical records, and anything else you may need in this very public forum and hope for the best. Thanks in advance in my quest at sourcing. Smfh....



LMAO... I love the way you and Yanker put these LEOS in there place AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## oceanroller

Lol at the above msgs!  Sid, yep just like that 2nd link you posted.  Any advice on dosage?  I have little to no tolerance and since I'll be at an event I definitely don't want to be floored.  Also got a few of dragonflies and curious how I should enjoy those guys.  Appreciate the help.  As for openly asking on here where to find what you need. Pfft sorry but you're better off going to a show and asking around there. No one is going to help you out as much as we'd all like you to feel the love.  Happy hunting!


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Lol at the above msgs!  Sid, yep just like that 2nd link you posted.  Any advice on dosage?  I have little to no tolerance and since I'll be at an event I definitely don't want to be floored.  Also got a few of dragonflies and curious how I should enjoy those guys.  Appreciate the help.  As for openly asking on here where to find what you need. Pfft sorry but you're better off going to a show and asking around there. No one is going to help you out as much as we'd all like you to feel the love.  Happy hunting!



Man MDA is no joke I have always told people that...if low tolerance start with one see how that goes and if you need to drop a second do it 2hr into it to prolong effects, High tolerance experience users DD is the way togo but be ready for the ride...Now for an unforgettable spirital experience 2DF+2Legit puma and you be kissing the stars and tasting the rainbow not for the weak hearted and weak minds plus ive been doing this for over 17yrs so mucho mucho experience under my belt,1DF+1solid puma will also make for a fantastic night for sure ...be safe out there for theres going to be lots of drunks..


----------



## yanker

Yea mda rocks
 On new years eve I did 100mg mda 100mg mdma and I was so fucked out of my mind I just sat there on the couch w a big old retarded smile on my face like I just ate the canary out of the birdcage! 2 hrs into my roll it was still getting more intense and even 3 hrs into my roll I remember saying holy Shit its still getting stronger that must have been from the mda cause it never gets more intense 3 hrs into a roll on just mdma. Mda rocks I'm thinking of dropping some more in 2 weeks. I don't think ill ever just do mdma anymore on its own


----------



## severely etarded

Jmitch13 - making new accounts in order to score drugs is a HUGE violation of BLUA and can result in having BOTH accounts terminated.

Bluelight is for harm reduction not scoring illegal narcotics.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Thanks Sid, I knew something was wrong with them. I appreciate all the help, we should meet up sometime.


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Lol at the above msgs!  Sid, yep just like that 2nd link you posted.  Any advice on dosage?  I have little to no tolerance and since I'll be at an event I definitely don't want to be floored.  Also got a few of dragonflies and curious how I should enjoy those guys.  Appreciate the help.  As for openly asking on here where to find what you need. Pfft sorry but you're better off going to a show and asking around there. No one is going to help you out as much as we'd all like you to feel the love.  Happy hunting!


Hey did you ever put a simons on those legit pumas you scored?? Just checking I had some friends tell me they kind of had an MDA feel to them just wondering what the results were if you did..Thanks..


----------



## severely etarded

^ I put Simon's to a lot of pumas and Pisces and always got blue. Same with hearts. I never put a Simon's to the big white ones in early '09 but they were definitely different.... I always assumed they were just a higher dose but who knows... the Marquis was slow purple and they tasted kind of chalky but they were 2x thick 2x wider than the regular... almost felt like little quarters or nickels maybe when you hold em. About 1000 mg of pill.

In fact I stopped using Simon's unless I wanted to make a nice report because I figured it was always MDMA based on all the tests.

Pretty surprised the dragonflies had MDA but looking at the reports with dragonflies next to pumas, I never found the MDA ones. I really wish EData would post the results on the one I sent. They were 6.5-7mm wide 1.5 thick... I don't believe they could be the same. Any exacts on the real ones? I'd really like to know.


----------



## Jonb

I'm in Texas and the only pills I can vouch for are the Blue Playboys (medium) and green aliens (low). I have seen a bunch of molly come by and it is sad that this bullshit is coming through.  I would not take any Molly in the dallas area for a while and if you can wait for better presses just wait.  Take the aliens and playboys to hold you over but this is not what dallas MDMA used to be.  It is very sad Haha.  I have no doubt that it is coming back around.

J


----------



## oceanroller

Sid, thanks for the reminder.  I was just Stoked I didn't get bunk pills again and put them away for now!  I'll put my simons to one later thus week and put the results up here.  Also, thanks for getting those reports up on those new presses.  I don't know for sure but they could be from a different presser.  I was told that they are coming from somewhere north but quien sabe?  Also, I scored legit aliens in Houston but that was several months ago so if you're in that area an alien press could be good.


----------



## sid25

severely etarded said:


> ^ I put Simon's to a lot of pumas and Pisces and always got blue. Same with hearts. I never put a Simon's to the big white ones in early '09 but they were definitely different.... I always assumed they were just a higher dose but who knows... the Marquis was slow purple and they tasted kind of chalky but they were 2x thick 2x wider than the regular... almost felt like little quarters or nickels maybe when you hold em. About 1000 mg of pill.
> 
> In fact I stopped using Simon's unless I wanted to make a nice report because I figured it was always MDMA based on all the tests.
> 
> Pretty surprised the dragonflies had MDA but looking at the reports with dragonflies next to pumas, I never found the MDA ones. I really wish EData would post the results on the one I sent. They were 6.5-7mm wide 1.5 thick... I don't believe they could be the same. Any exacts on the real ones? I'd really like to know.


Hey bud so I know that I had put measurements on some of my reports at 2x7 but I was wrong and I accept my mistake for sure but I didnt have the most accurate ruler I was useing a pic of a ruler on my computer... Anyways so I do have a ruler in my hands and the DF I have measure at 2.sum in hieght and 8.sum almost 9 in width for sure..edata does have diff measuremant but I dont believe that they are 3.1 in height that would make them thicker then the pumas which is not accurate..Hope I help out the measurement are approximately at 2.2x8.9 for the MDA DF..


----------



## yanker

Yea I remember my flies were super thin. I think.they were thinner than mints but super fucking hard. A mint if u sneezed would break apart in ur hand whereas these flies u could drive over em w a car and they'd probably stay intact


----------



## severely etarded

yanker said:


> A mint if u sneezed would break apart in ur hand whereas these flies u could drive over em w a car and they'd probably stay intact


That's interesting... the ones I found were not very hard at all, just really small. Easy to break in half though.

I can't believe the only dragonflies I found look geometrically similar, but definitely not the same size and description as the MDA ones...

Thanks for measurements Sid that confirms that mine weren't the same. So many weird presses going around the border. Did you ever see the tiny little maserati pipes? They were a lot thicker than these though... these were really thin.


----------



## sid25

severely etarded said:


> That's interesting... the ones I found were not very hard at all, just really small. Easy to break in half though.
> 
> I can't believe the only dragonflies I found look geometrically similar, but definitely not the same size and description as the MDA ones...
> 
> Thanks for measurements Sid that confirms that mine weren't the same. So many weird presses going around the border. Did you ever see the tiny little maserati pipes? They were a lot thicker than these though... these were really thin.


Yeah bro i saw those tiny maserati the logo looked like a chicken step on them lol horrible lil bastards I believe they were in red and orange...Im glad you mentioned those cause I wanted to compare the MDA DF to them in size but didnt know if any one else had seen those, there pretty much the same size for what I can remember but the DF are a bit thinner and way freaking hard to scrape/break I had to use the jagged side of a butterknife to get the dust sample off the Dflies to test them..super tight press...ok and for ppl looking for these I just heard large swarms flew it to town so if you do happen to score dose carfully to have and enjoyable night


----------



## Dilated Eyez

More batches of the flys in, yay!


----------



## oceanroller

Sid - finally got around to simons testing those "ice breaker" color pumas.  It showed mdma and not mda but if the pill contained both I would guess it would still go that way?  Also tested more bunk Molly today.  Two different sources.  One came up amphetamine and the other cathinones.  Be very wary out there!  Also if you're at ume be very careful!  It's crawling with leos!!  Stay safe guys!!


----------



## RaoulDuke45

Theres been a so many trash rolls on the town in the Rgv lately it's crazy...fuckin profiteering pigs!


----------



## uteddieyi

what do y'all think about the white pumas with glitters and red specke in dfw region? anyone hear about them?


----------



## severely etarded

^ I hear good things but i haven't tried them. All reports seem to indicate a medium dose mdma and a small dose of speed/meth.

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=search_reports&sent=1&logo=puma&region=1&pp=30

Looks like a west coast pill but so were the 09-10 pokeballs that subsequently flooded DFW. Nice find


----------



## Folley

uteddieyi said:


> what do y'all think about the white pumas with glitters and red specke in dfw region? anyone hear about them?




There are like 3 batches of that press out right now... the first small batch was clean MDMA to get the rep up, then they added a little bit of amp, and it was still OK.

Then, they put out this:
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29034

Looks like mostly meth, with a tiny tiny tiny bit of MDMA. That would be the one with red speckles.


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Woke up to some excellent looking white aliens this morning in the dfw area(now im just waiting for those pokes popping back up), the aliens i have now look exactly like the last white batches i last ate around 6 months ago, very pleased to see some mdx worth eating in the dfw area finally, will for sure be having some fun tonight!  plan on eating some on some excellent fungi.

take it easy everyone, have a nice day!


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Red white baby blue and pink pumas all legit for now. Seems as if the pipes are all gone for a while *crosses fingers*


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Anyone hitting up Nocturnal Wonderland? It's gonna be bomb great........... Wish clean goodies hit Austin. It has been a while for me so I stopped trying....


----------



## oceanroller

Just posting to let everyone know that if you want to stay safe you gotta TEST!!  Tested 4 beans this week, all pumas.  White, pink, dark pink, and pastel green.  Good news: dark pink and white look solid!  Bad news: pink and pastel green not so much.  First mixed results I've seen in my limited time testing.  Looked to be a small amount of mdxx and mostly amp combo.  Same size, same + score lines etc on all of them...  It sucks but that's what we are dealing with.  My suggestion is to get with your friends and split the cost of a kit.  The good times had and the money saved from not buying bunk beans will pay for itself in a weekend!


----------



## sid25

Thanks alot for the testing brother...like OR says test test test your stuff RGVkidds Glad to see somene else in my area care/test for the community...We appreciate it bro keep up the good work..


----------



## severely etarded

oceanroller said:


> Just posting to let everyone know that if you want to stay safe you gotta TEST!!  Tested 4 beans this week, all pumas.  White, pink, dark pink, and pastel green.  Good news: dark pink and white look solid!  Bad news: pink and pastel green not so much.  First mixed results I've seen in my limited time testing.  Looked to be a small amount of mdxx and mostly amp combo.  Same size, same + score lines etc on all of them...  It sucks but that's what we are dealing with.  My suggestion is to get with your friends and split the cost of a kit.  The good times had and the money saved from not buying bunk beans will pay for itself in a weekend!


The hot pink ones have always been meth bombs. Every single one I tested since they came out was brown and then black. I would take them after a night of partying to stay up for work lol. If you have almost no tolerance they used to have a medium dose of MDMA but if you just rolled they feel like straight speed.

That's good you're testing though, and even better none are pipes!


----------



## oceanroller

Thanks for the kind words Sid and s-etard.  Definitely good that they're not pipes.  Could be much worse!  I forgot to mention my point although you guys get it but there is no way to tell the difference between these illz except with a test!  Unless you've got both pinks and know which is supposed to be better and even then its a bit of a chance.  One thing I can say is that between those four the good 2 were very chalky.  The two bad ones were very difficult to scrape for the test.  Anyway, that's what we're working with down here.  Good news is that its out there!  You just gotta keep hunting and be persistent!!


----------



## oceanroller

It may be raining in sotex now but the mdma drought continues.   tested a peach mac-apple and a red/violet color puma a few days ago.  No mdxx in either one of them.  It's a real roll of the dice out there right now.  Stay safe guys!


----------



## blah blah

how come you don't ever post results on PR oceanroller? I guarantee you people check there for beans a hell of a lot more than here. You'd be doing the Texas scene a huge favor by doing so.


----------



## oceanroller

Blah blah - you're right I should put my results on pr.  I know it would reach a lot more people.  Only reason I don't is that I don't have a camera other than my phone and I don't know for sure if it'll geo tag my pics or not and I'm not very tech savy to know how to turn it off if it does.  I could go without a pic I guess but I don't think its a very good report without one.


----------



## crobarkid99

oceanroller- just scroll down thru ur settings and youll easily find where to turn off geo tagging.  A pic is always more helpful, but even a well detailed report does wonders.  Theres lots of garbage pills floating around TX right now, seems like the Pumas and Dragonflies that once flooded ur area are nothing but a wet dream now.  The rise of RCs has infiltrated our beloved scene and unfortunatly has taken over much of the United States so any bad pill u come across and test should without a doubt be broadcast over the PR airways.  We need all the help we can get Oceanroller, please do ur fellow Longhorns a favor, and post ur pills, haha


----------



## blah blah

Yup! A report with tests is always needed even without pictures. That is a hell of a lot more for people to go off of than no report at all yeah?

To better direct you to geo-tagging, open up your camera first, then find the settings while inside your camera application. Turn it off and there ya go. Take a pic and send that pic to your email, then you can re-size the pic from your PC to fit PR's format.


----------



## severely etarded

Tan dragonflies : tested MDA!!!
Mecke navy blue, mandelin purple, marquis black/purple, simon's = negative.

Purple mercedes with a + score on back. - no reaction to any of the reagents.

Clear big capsules filled with green powder -no reaction.

Stay safe texas!!


----------



## LizaJane75

Geen triple x and yellow bottles..both tested the same

Marquis: nasty red color
Simons: no reaction
Mecke: no reaction


----------



## oceanroller

SE - digging your update on those flies!


----------



## HighonLife

looks like most of this thread is in Austin?

how many out there in DFW?

im in the UNT area, picked up some amber molly sold in capsules from where i work Lewisville area, Test coming in the mail right now, ill report back when the tests are complete


----------



## .phobic.

Any word on light blue or pink KLM's? Just the has the text 'KLM' in capitals. They seem to be the same size as the pumas and also have the X score on the back.


----------



## sid25

severely etarded said:


> Tan dragonflies : tested MDA!!!
> Mecke navy blue, mandelin purple, marquis black/purple, simon's = negative.
> 
> Purple mercedes with a + score on back. - no reaction to any of the reagents.
> 
> Clear big capsules filled with green powder -no reaction.
> 
> Stay safe texas!!


Glad to see you got them legit MDA DF DE about time woot woot..anyways enjoy them theres not many left ATM hard to find is word Stay safe brother..


----------



## sid25

Ok RGV Kids, looks like its going to be a sad dry summer out there test your stuff if not get a tester or take these advice as you will..

Lots of bunk/pipes floating around of course I have tested facebooks, apples, aliens, merceds, ohms all bunk/pipes no reaction all with + on the backs bad copycat doc from the legit heart,puma,pisce, mazi press..anyways there at it again..more bunkness new light blue KLM with a ring around the letters + on the back,  new purple anchor + on the back, also bunks ass f**k red ring around puma + on the back..all are fragile  crumble easy all have tested bunk no reaction slight fizz on some which lead me to believe Pipetrain is passing thru the valley so stay away..sad cause lots of events lined up for the area for the next few months what a shame, Im sure someone is going to be upset when and if they read this and realize they just got outted..Fuck em keep that dewormer to yourselfs for HR sake damm it..

On a side not MDA DF still around not in large numbers but can be found, also solid light lime green and solid light blue pumas have been tested all positive for MDMA as well as some badace MDcrystalMA. SO like I said take this advice as you like just trying help you all out there save some cash and disappointment. Trust me on the above results I wouldn't lie or point you all in the wrong direction. Haven't posted on PR but as soon as I get back in to town and have time I will put up reports for all of them new bunk stamps..Stay Safe Sid25


----------



## oceanroller

Just got a call to test a handful of new presses but it sounds like Sid got a similar call himself.   I should get my hands on em this week.  I finally checked the settings in my phone for pics and got that sorted out so I'll be posting up on pr as well as here.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Got a call about a bright yellow thick pill press.... Not sure the brand but they say they are good... Would that sound like anything your getting ocean? I am grabbing one to test it out but can't get my hands on them til this weekend.


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Nevermind just received a picture of them. They are yellow bottles and I see a previous poster had them tested dirty. Anyone seen these?


----------



## oceanroller

Rox - I haven't come across those as of yet.  Just curious though, do they have a + score on the back?  Looking forward to see your test results.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Not sure that's the only pic I got of them. I see there is a test on them (http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=29220) out in cali not sure if they are the same....


----------



## LizaJane75

The yellow bottles I tested didn't have MD anything in them. Those look just like the ones I tested.


----------



## topofthetrees

Anyone have any thoughts on purple stars in the DFW area? Was trying to get molly for an out of town event in 2 weeks, but this is all I can find and the only stars on PR recently have been in Europe..


----------



## MasterRoshi

Can u put a pic?


----------



## HighonLife

topofthetrees said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on purple stars in the DFW area? Was trying to get molly for an out of town event in 2 weeks, but this is all I can find and the only stars on PR recently have been in Europe..



dont know anything about those but its good to see some North texas posters

got some amber powder molly awhile ago and just got the test

mercke and simons tested positive for mdma


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Just got a call to test a handful of new presses but it sounds like Sid got a similar call himself.   I should get my hands on em this week.  I finally checked the settings in my phone for pics and got that sorted out so I'll be posting up on pr as well as here.  Stay safe everyone!


Hey Homeslice where you able to test some new beans?? Im curious to see what you found. I heard there some bright orange pumas going around that are suppose to be legit but haven't had a chance to test one.


----------



## oceanroller

Sid - no I never did get my hands on them.  My friend told me he was going to buy those klms and I told him to hold up because I had read your post.   Same for those anchors.  Good news is you saved my buddy some money and a headache.  Bad news is legit beans seem to be very elusive down here at the moment.


----------



## severely etarded

too much demand for (untested) real deal puts causes unwitting demand for fake shit


----------



## uteddieyi

i should have posted the results for the klms.  It was light pink klms with a cross on the back.  it tested positive for mdma.  i don't know about the light blue ones though.


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

wearetheresearch said:


> On a side note, anyone seen any test results for cutouts in centex?  I personally know they are trash, but they are moving around my area pretty steadily and I would like to know whats in some of my towns bunk scene.  I've had people drop a few and call me panicking and flipping out and feeling bad, throwing up, etc.. They only call me because they know I'm fairly educated about ecstasy and common adulterants found in it.. Plus I have a lot of personal experience  lol



Purple Hearts didn't react at all and neither did the transformer. I have seen a few small pills about the size of an ibuprofen around Austin and San Marcos lately. There were white ladies and Brown/cream LV's floating around but I didn't have my test kit in yet so I didn't grab them. Had a freind who tried them and said he felt like they had some MDMA but not a very big dose.... I know the lanterns, pac mans, and smiles were all bunk a** pills...... I just got my test kit in on Saturday so I am looking forward to testing some ish out.....


----------



## derpderp

Just from experience, the tiny "ibuprofen sized" purple LV's and small green smiley faces that have been going around seem to be more amp than anything. fun but kind of weak. Not pipes, though not exactly what you'd call a pure ecstasy experience either. just my two cents...

Oh, and fyi, there are some blue stars going around the North Texas area that are disgusting pipes. be aware.


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Sid - no I never did get my hands on them.  My friend told me he was going to buy those klms and I told him to hold up because I had read your post.   Same for those anchors.  Good news is you saved my buddy some money and a headache.  Bad news is legit beans seem to be very elusive down here at the moment.


Glad I helped out abit man..Any new word on anything new???


----------



## oceanroller

Haven't heard of anything since my last post.  Just told my friend to be on the lookout for those orange pumas you mentioned.  He hasn't come across them yet though.


----------



## severely etarded

^ just bunks right now? Its all i can find atm 

Edit pill reports says KLM's in NM tested good! I think i can find them!


----------



## .phobic.

Those KLM's tested good on pillreports! I was actually going to throw away my 4 blues thinking they were pipes. Glad I didn't. I'll report on these after consuming for sure since I haven't rolled in two years.


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Yeah I feel ya wearetheresearch.... I haven't found the DF's but did find some great molly. I consumed 120mg and was rolling face..... My Jaw is still sore from Friday night, My appetite has been great, and I slept like a baby when I finally came down.......


----------



## oceanroller

Hey Sid, or anyone else in deep south sotex for that matter hearing about blue/green monsters?  Haven't got my hands on them yet but apparently circulating down here.  Also heard about new pumas running around down here too.  Trying to advise a friend on yea or nay.  And yeah, trying to help myself too lol!


----------



## ogodawg

I live in Houston and have completly given up on X to much BS out for the past couple of years


----------



## .phobic.

Got to try out my light blue KLM's last night, my first time doing MDMA in a long 2 years. I had 2 and 1 quarter of a pill and wow, they were fantastic. By far my favorite pills I have ever had. Beats every puma/pisces/heart/mazi I have tried. I was totally floored all night. They seemed very clean + strong, didn't have a comedown with these. I also had a 24 pack of N2O for the night, which made things quite intense. Extremely fun night, my 2 year break from MDMA really payed off. Also look out for the bad batch sid tested, apparently the bad ones had a ring around the text "KLM." Stay safe guys.


----------



## DFWroll

Hey guys.  I've been out of the scene for about a year and a half now. I used to love testing pills and sharing the info on PR but stopped because it became way too hard to find clean pills.  Recently a friend brought up the prospect of rolling again and of course it sounded fun, so I want to ask:  Is the DFW area getting any decent stuff in lately or should I hold off for a while?  If there's nothing going around the area I'm not going to bother looking.

Thanks


----------



## severely etarded

^I'd look for mexican KLM's or the new socal OG pokeballs that came out. IDK if they are going around there now but I remember DFW was flooded with them a few years ago.


----------



## oceanroller

Those klms are flying around here in my area and word is that they are good just like Phobic said.  I picked up a couple and will be testing later this week.  (Not consuming yet though). Really curious to put a simons on one to seeif its mda as there is some speculation on the one report that is on pr now.  I have blue and pink.  The blue colored ones are very similar to the blue "ice breaker" colored pumas I had that were good.  Anyway, we shall see.  Will post here and on pr once I test them.


----------



## sid25

Ok guys Light blue(Icebreaker)KLM and solid light pink KMLs going around like a mofo are legit, got a chance to see some this past weekend and difinitely a great catch tested clean also size are a bit larger then legit puma, just beware there are klms with a ring arond the text no bueno..also test some yellow rabbits small bean size up to those bunk blue dolphin or red cherries that were going around also no bueno. Haven't heard or seen any green monsters yet last green tab I saw were those green shrooms that were bunk as well. Rumor has it small wave of mazi and pisce might be passing the valley probably old batch but heard there bomb, will see..Stay Safe, Sid25


----------



## sid25

wearetheresearch said:


> Im in Austin, but a source tied into the FAR WEST texas scene has mentioned these to someone in my circle as well.  He said he saw a hand full of green monsters with a bunch of blue KLM's and white pumas and blue mazi's here in austin?? New tabs on the scene?? .. Personally he consumed one of the KLM's and one of the Mazi's around an hour or so later, but not the monsters.  He compared the peak of a blue klm and a blue mazi to that of at least 2 MDA dragonflies.  I'm ANXIOUS to see some test results for the Monsters and the Mazi's.
> Im praying to Sid25 on this one.. lol



Sorry can't help you on those green monster bro, yet  .. Also if I was you I would snatch up some white pumas those are definitely fire, clean strong roll for sure some of the best beans I ve tried. I ve done a report on PR on them awhile back if those are them yumyum you lucky..Stay safe buddy and keep us updated on whats hitting the 512..


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Those klms are flying around here in my area and word is that they are good just like Phobic said.  I picked up a couple and will be testing later this week.  (Not consuming yet though). Really curious to put a simons on one to seeif its mda as there is some speculation on the one report that is on pr now.  I have blue and pink.  The blue colored ones are very similar to the blue "ice breaker" colored pumas I had that were good.  Anyway, we shall see.  Will post here and on pr once I test them.


Ice breaker pumas DAMMMMMMM those beans were BOMB homie for sure. Maybe I'll give those KLMs a go this weekend, nice to see a new clean press in our area, will report on PR if so with my findings, Late..


----------



## LizaJane75

A friend brought me some caps to test for them.. They are pink and blue caps...Look like antibiotics when you first look at them.. Opened them up..hardly anything in them...Was a sticky powder with brown specks in them. Tested with Marquis,which turned yellow.The Mecke had no reaction and Simons had no reaction.  Complete garbage. Seems my area has nothing but garbage floating thru.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Hey all, been a while. Was down at the island this weekend and took a few klm's out of the batch i have and we decided to take the light blues, they were amazing. Great clean mellow roll. Friends have also enjoyed the Monsters, Pink Klm's, and pumas. Everything super clean in my neck of the woods and in plentiful quantity, trust me. Hope everyone has as good of luck on they're search for clean tabs. Take care and have a safe summer.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Also got baby blue Monsters in, identical color to the light blue klm's, probably the same thing different press/logo. Going to the beach today and i'll let ya'll know.


----------



## oceanroller

Haven't heard any reports on monsters yet but I did get a piece of one to test so I'll be doing that tomorrow or the next day.  I'll post up here and on pr.  Nice change to see so many people coming back with good things to say about what's circulating!  Hopefully you guys in other parts of tx will get your hands on some good beans soon!


----------



## oceanroller

Finally got around to testing the klms and the piece of that monster.  Klm results looking solid!  Both pink and blue ones.  Also put a simons on them and they are mdma, not mda so that speculation can be put to rest.  The blue monster piece I had tested as amp with marquis so beware on those!  Will be posting up on pr soon.


----------



## severely etarded

Are the DF's still going around? Everyone I know just has KLM's...

KLM's sound badass but I still like my MDA DF's


----------



## severely etarded

^ supply probably is real short. i know those damn pills are in demand. Dealers treat them like a specialty item because "everyone asks for them" I hear LOL


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Dragonflies will be in on Monday, some Mazis ( I heard brown and red). Browns were the first pill I ever took at the first RSR ( rolled major balls).  Along with KLM's. Hopefully they'll cut the monsters out of my batch. Let's all get to the island this summer and have a good time.

Ocean - Thanks for the heads up on the Monsters!


----------



## severely etarded

monsters sound like fun... assuming you buy them expecting speed. I mean monster energy.... good logo for a speed pill. I like speed between breaks


----------



## tiddle17

Has anyone tried the blue greenish pumas in the Houston area? its jumping to the left but there is no + on the back. I checked pill reports but couldn't find anything that was recent.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

^ pipez i'm assuming. Dragonflies are back.


----------



## severely etarded

^awesome!!!


----------



## oceanroller

Confirmation on the flies swarming back into town. This batch looks to be a little bit darker in color than the last one I saw(more tan than off white) but testing nicely and confirmed mda. Would like to hear from anyone who has consumed just to get an idea of strength.  Been on a 2 month break but think that's going to end soon.  Enjoy and stay safe!!


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Mine have been a bit darker also. With white speckles in it. Def some dank stuff


----------



## uteddieyi

the new batch of dfs are definitely good.  2 did me gooooood  1 was a little weak for my taste tho


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

Those red/maroon pumas floating around are great! Not sure how the whites are, my buddy consumed those and was rolling good.


----------



## oceanroller

Consumed some klms a few nights ago.  Started with 1.5 and dropped one more and hour later.  Had a great roll!  Updated my report on pr also with a pic and a trip report.  If you see these guys definitely scoop some up!


----------



## HighonLife

anyone know anything bout the blue dolphins in the dfw area?

i know they were great when i was a senior in highschool but that was 2006 

 i have also seen blue dolphins on edata from a different area that were shit.

anyone in the dfw have any comments?


----------



## HighonLife

eh most of the recent pill reports on em outta tex arent very good

gonna get a test sample n ill let you know how it went

just hopin theyre as good as they were back in 06


----------



## severely etarded

HighonLife said:


> anyone know anything bout the blue dolphins in the dfw area?
> 
> i know they were great when i was a senior in highschool but that was 2006
> 
> i have also seen blue dolphins on edata from a different area that were shit.
> 
> anyone in the dfw have any comments?


i can tell you 100%to they are not the same as 06 lol

Marquis reagents are badass... look for some on amazon.com


----------



## HighonLife

^^ preciate the reply

not trying to be too defensive but..

i know they're arent the same as in 06, just hopin they're as good

and i have tests, marquis, mecke and simons

ill be testing em when i get a piece to test

should be later tonight


----------



## HighonLife

no significant reaction to any of the reagents

i figured they'd be bunk but i also figured it was worth a shot


----------



## severely etarded

aww man sucks to hear dude


----------



## HighonLife

^^ i figured 

but i figured id give em a test anyways

always worth a shot i figure....well almost always


----------



## catchertherye

I haven't had a decent roll in Dallas since 2010. It just seems like the whole scene turned into pipes and other assorted nonsense. Dallas used to be the bomb!


----------



## HighonLife

^^ how does one become an ex bluelighter?

do they get to close thier account or was thier account closed for them?

dude had one post, n it was this one in this thread an he sourced me through PMs

so did someone else report him? i didnt but did he close his account or the admins? just curious if anyone might know


----------



## sid25

Just saw a big lot of Blue blackberrys + on back don't have a tester so can't say. Very nice looking press the bevel looks step not smooth edges, smell was there but we all know that don't mean anything..Heads up RGV, anyone else seen them yet?? Test results or consumption reports would be nice anyone. Also new Maroon and Pink KLMs..Let us know. Stay Safe Sid..


----------



## oceanroller

Good to see you back on here Sid.  I haven't heard of the blackberry press yet so that's news to me but I can confirm those pink klms are fire!  Haven't seen maroon yet but blues are Definitely good too.  I got those a while back though and was told recently to expect a drought for a while.  Good to hear that the klms are still circulating!  I'll be on the lookout for those berries now too and see if we can't get a test on one.


----------



## tiddle17

Has anyone tried the red stars in the Houston area?


----------



## sid25

oceanroller said:


> Good to see you back on here Sid.  I haven't heard of the blackberry press yet so that's news to me but I can confirm those pink klms are fire!  Haven't seen maroon yet but blues are Definitely good too.  I got those a while back though and was told recently to expect a drought for a while.  Good to hear that the klms are still circulating!  I'll be on the lookout for those berries now too and see if we can't get a test on one.


Thanks O.R, I'm expecting a new marquis this week so as soon as it comes in I will put a drop on the b.berry and report on PR. They look legit but we all know that don't mean shit till we test. Theres chingos of klms up here and now the b.berries so don't believe the drought rumor get a new hook bro. Also DF are still buzzing around in large swarms.


----------



## HighonLife

this isnt particularly relevant but figured id post it

its a sad state of affairs out there cuz most people dont know what to look for in a good roll

as i stated above i got some blue dolphins that i tested

no significant reaction at all to all three reagents, so i have no idea what was in them

but i got 1.5 blue dolphins to test, i tested them and there was no MDxx in them 

i was selling some kid some 6-apb the other day and told him i had a blue dolphin that was bunk that i'd give him for free

and texted me back 2 days later saying he rolled hard off the dolphin 8)

i told him he might have had fun with whatever it was but it wasnt MDMA and i think he got offended that i called him out on not knowing what a real roll felt like

sad state of affairs indeed friends

anyways yall take care, wish i could find some of these legit tabs i keep hearing about in here


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

That's funny. I hear that a lot also. Oh man I rolled so hard off that molly, but the day before I tested the same stuff and it went straight to yellow. I have been lucky to find some good MDMA crystals and tabs for a good while now here in Austin. The supply doesn't seem to be shrinking anytime soon either. If only everyone was smart enough to test their ish to keep all the fakes away and people forced to press out good MDMA because they are losing money not selling their garbage.


----------



## sid25

Tested a Purple Blackberry definitely not M results on PR, these are also in blue beware. Going to try to post up results of the new klms heard thiers a few diff colors and also new dflies. Stay safe everyone...


----------



## sid25

^ Oceanroller has put a test on them pink and blue pastel KLM and they proved to be positive for MDMA. I just spotted the Maroon as well will be putting a test on them soon and posting results on PR. Lets us know if you get to it first and try to post on PR results if possible. I would like to see the white ones results if there anything like the last white pumas that came out then nice score. Heard from trusted member that there might also be some in orange. KLM logo replaceing the puma logo just the way the puma replaced the pisces. Just be careful always test you just never know with these guys..


----------



## HighonLife

it gets a little disheartening always hearing you Austonians getting the goods

wish there was more DFW people here speaking bout good tabs

sorry for the woh is me post but i had to say it


----------



## sid25

^ Not all of us are Austonians, partied there plenty of times but home is over 300 miles away for me now.

Man Im orginally from Funky Town born and raised I have a lot of fam up there. I lived in the the Bid D for about 10 years back in the mid 90 early 00 and I nevered had problems scoring man, memories.  There use to be large numbers of diffenent press going around at once all legit, glory days. Before the Pipetrian rolled in. Good thing I have lots of pics man seem to be just a fainted past now. I m lucky to work in an area where there we are still seeing some. Good luck I'm sure there is fire in the D and stay safe..


----------



## severely etarded

Hey wearetheresearch - sucks about your kit brother. I know a guy in ATX with a kit that might be willing to help you get them tested. Shoot me a PM. I tried PM you but your box is full.

Definitely weird they smelled like crayons, usually more like root beer, but they also say the ones that have dyes coming off are pipes but i got a totally legit batch of crumbly-ass dyes-coming-off maseratis a couple years ago around santa semana 2010. They smelled like crayolas in-fact their were pipe fishes (pisces) going around at the same time. I think the ones i speak of were even sent to Edata from San antonio... with the red and (DXM) green pisces. Except the "maserati" pictured is a baggy of crushed green flakes lol.

Anway dude, just stay safe man. Dont hesitate to let me know


----------



## casademagro

DFW was great from 1990-2009. Then something big happened-------PIPES! Big in a bad way. I personally stopped going to the clubs, afterparties, etc...for the last year b/c of the nonstop Pipereazines. Thinking of getting back into the scene though. Might try Insomnia, I have been looking at the websites pictures of the club goers, and they look like they're on MDMA, this isn't exactly a scientific way to do this, but ahem...


----------



## BossHallucy

Lots of 'Molly' going around... but it is all methylone


----------



## jerrylarry

Yes I agree with the poster about the glory days of MDMA. What is methylone? Isn't that what they use to cook meth?


----------



## severely etarded

wearetheresearch said:


> Well because of the 3kg bust of methylone that happened in austin, i think it might be safe to say the streets will be a "little cleaner" so to speak, but who knows how many more people were part of that circle, receiving keys of straight BK-Mdma... Fucking gross.  I was wondering why there was just SO MANY PEOPLE with "molly" in austin? I knew there couldn't be that much good mdma for an entire city.  I'm glad they busted him personally.  I know it'll make you plenty of goodness if you handle it like he was, but your known as the dude with fake research chemicals if anyone pulls a test kit on you... Not really worth it. Plus he was buying up guns and similar things so i know this was just some greedy thug trying to take advantage of the market and probably would have ended up hurting people because he's the "molly" kingpin.. LOL..  and just for the record i hate fucking dealing with caps. ^jerrylarry methylone is a chemical that is similar to mdma in the way it effects you..  Most people that arent educated or have never had real mdma, or mda, call it molly and cant tell the difference between that and the real deal.



I didn't hear of that but any non MDA/MDMA bust of chemicals being presented as "molly" or "ecstasy" is good. I'm personally no fan of methylone. I would much rather roll %)


----------



## ROXraver-n-TX

I knew someone close to the guy who was pushing the methylone as if really was molly (they had no idea) I put a test to it and sent the pics right away and they were stunned. They had the nerve to say I was trying to get free shit. I find good molly from an acquaintance from time to time. Those klm's sound great! I can't wait to pick some up ;-)


----------



## sid25

Just tested a few diff beans mix results. Becareful out there TX.

Purple and Green Monsters, orange brown results with marquis. BUNK

Purple and Blue BlackBerry, orange brown results with marquis. BUNK

Light green and light blue pumas with a ring around the puma pipez no reaction BUNK

Maroon, Pink, Blue, Orange and Brown KLM all tested exactly the same, black instantly with marquis puddles super black 5sec. GREAT

Dark Beige white spots DF black instantly as well puddle super black in 5sec. GREAT

To many results to post on PR plus its Friday to busy ATM so posted this here for what its worth. Stay Safe out there.


----------



## oceanroller

Great work Sid!   I haven't seen those pumas with the ring around them but good thing that the're different from the good ones that circulate. I'm sure your reports will help those who are smart enough to check them out!


----------



## HighonLife

suppose to be getting some real good molly from a very trusted source here soon

ill report back when i have more info to offer


----------



## HighonLife

molly crystals look amazing

it isnt an incredibly large supply but if anyone is in the denton area the molly crystals goin around are bomb

knew it was legit but decided to test it for shits and giggles

marquis went instantly to black, and a thick completely black drop, not like other molly i have tested that went mostly black after 20 seconds


----------



## severely etarded

Last I heard KLM's and dragonflies still in south/west/central TX :D


----------



## oceanroller

Anyone seen or heard of a power button press going around sotex?  Haven't seen one myself but was asked about them.  Supposedly they're small like the size of d-flies?  Saw some reports on pr from 09 on them that were bunk but a few comments in those reports that said there were some good ones floating around at that time too.  Keep an eye out and keep testing!


----------



## severely etarded

oceanroller said:


> Anyone seen or heard of a power button press going around sotex?  Haven't seen one myself but was asked about them.  Supposedly they're small like the size of d-flies?  Saw some reports on pr from 09 on them that were bunk but a few comments in those reports that said there were some good ones floating around at that time too.  Keep an eye out and keep testing!



The first batch I found in summer'09 was legit but ther were some that were blue, only outside (the inside of the pill was white, outside appeared dyed) that went around that fall (pipes). These were big though, like 2 KLM's stacked together


----------



## sid25

I heard of pink power on going around haven't tested them yet but if you get to them first OR please test and post. I remember back when them power on came out in 09, I never ran in to a good one and they came in all colors. No joke I saw them in bright yellow, blue, red, even silver and black clearly they were all dyed caues the inside of the pills were white all pipes I believe they were around 5mmx8mm they were fatter then regular press in our are area  but not as wide as pumas, klm. Anyways stay safe and see you at isla.. %)


----------



## HighonLife

that crystal i had was amazing 

98 mgs and it was the best roll of my life

anyone in denton be on the lookout for this crystal its on fire


----------



## severely etarded

^ Jealous 

haha that's great though. Best shit I ever did was in a capsule; it lasted so long and the comedown was smooth. no idea the dose or purity, but based on what I saw it was some pretty dank tan powder, probably 100 mg's in there. It wasn't much tbh.

i can't complain about dragonflies and KLM's though.


----------



## HighonLife

yea dude there was really no come down and i have felt great all day today (day after)


----------



## sid25

Green KLM out know...I haven't had the pleasure of comsuming any KLM yet but have tested a few and all tested excellent..Anyone personally tried the white ones(KLM)??


----------



## facedbeyond82

i would find it hard to not brag about that ferrari sheild in your profile pic sid!! lucky bastard. not only KLMs which are supposed to be good mdma, you got confirmed mda dragonflies AND those badass dutch shields....ACTUAL doublestacks lol. a double dose in those, forsure :D      talk about "options" for a good roll.. wow


----------



## oceanroller

Just got another call about those power buttons.  Supposed to have one to test by Saturday and will definitely post up results once I test it.  Hopefully so because lots of people will be looking that day for an event.  Heard about the green klm too and supposed to get my hands on those as well.  With all the good reports on all klm colors I expect they'll be good but will test just to make sure.  See ya soon. Sid!


----------



## SPIThundercow

Sid, I've tried the white, blue, green, pink, and red KLMS. All of them have been FANTASTIC. From what it seems like, at least over here anyways, is that there are only green KLMS and red pumas now. During the previous event there were also some white pumas that were very nice. I'll cya at Isla!


----------



## sid25

facedbeyond82 said:


> i would find it hard to not brag about that ferrari sheild in your profile pic sid!! lucky bastard. not only KLMs which are supposed to be good mdma, you got confirmed mda dragonflies AND those badass dutch shields....ACTUAL doublestacks lol. a double dose in those, forsure :D      talk about "options" for a good roll.. wow


FB you made it over to BL brotha!!! Anyways I had to post that pic man out of all the presses I have seen since the mid 90s the shields blows you away my fav press of all times. I use to think that the outpress buddas from the 90s were badass the detail on them you know but they aint got shit on these, even better looking then the cutout tulips that were my number one press of all time. Still on the hunt for some of your mints though. Stay safe brother!!


----------



## sid25

wearetheresearch said:


> Sid, I tried had the white KLMs and they weren't any better than any of the other colors in my opinion. I know the white pumas were ULTRA FIRE at one point, better than the other pumas I saw anyway.
> Mucho jealous of that sheild too! Word is there's a small handfull of red euro "?"s with a "+" score on the back around the capital city.  Supposedly lab tested around 200mg of mdma per tab.  Stay on your toes centex.
> DF's still great as usual..


That's good to hear about the KLMs....red riddlers + on back at 175 to 185 also green riddlers I believe at 120 and also white riddlers a whopping 200+ hope that helps man. stay safe in Capital city..


----------



## facedbeyond82

Haha fuck ya, we never called them outpressed back then, we called them "3d" buddhas(and i think it was more like 2001ish, not the 90s, but whatever). i loved those pills. speaking of cool looking pills, did you ever see the versace/medusa press from thesselonika greece on edata? now those have to be the most intricate press ever created, plus they were like that on BOTH sides.


----------



## facedbeyond82

these.... ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=1644


----------



## sid25

facedbeyond82 said:


> Haha fuck ya, we never called them outpressed back then, we called them "3d" buddhas(and i think it was more like 2001ish, not the 90s, but whatever). i loved those pills. speaking of cool looking pills, did you ever see the versace/medusa press from thesselonika greece on edata? now those have to be the most intricate press ever created, plus they were like that on BOTH sides.


LoL buddha for me definitely 98/99 I remember clearly cause we brought in 2000 with white euros, green and blue smurfs, green nike, and i believe pink and blue cks. Im sure you remember all those. Its so funny we use to call outpressed outpressed and cutouts were 3d hmmm..Anyways brotha definitely saw that versace and definitely very intricate to bad I never had the pleasure of consuming ..The shield is both 3d/outpress with hugh clear chunks of visible M all through out very nice..


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

Has anyone come across Orange Naked Ladies? They looked exactly like these http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=8623. I found these in the east Texas/DFW area about three weeks ago. There were PLENTY of them and I ended up consuming quite a few of these at a certain music festival, after I was disappointed, by my "molly". These pills were different from any MDMA I had experienced. They had a much more pronounced psychedelic effect (walls were breathing slightly, patterns on walls were clearly moving, a sense of weirdness about everything, and just an overall mindfuck. I found my thoughts were disorganized and I would just suddenly forget what I was doing. It was also difficult to do simple tasks, such as, change clothes). They were also EXTREMELY flooring, I literally couldn't move, and had no desire to do so. When I got to the club, after the festival, I picked a chair and didn't move from that spot, the entire duration I was there. I also became very introverted. I had zero desire to talk to anyone and just sat there, looking at the lights, and doing lightshows for myself. Looking back now, this seems to fit the model for MDA, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Saber44

I just came across some tan Louis Vuitton. Can't decide what to make of reagent testing results because I think my chems are too old, and no longer accurate. Marquis was blue, but mecke had no reaction, after several minutes it was a (very) faint red. Simons tested positive as well.

EDIT: Yeah I tested my mecke on sugar and got this dark greyish olive green. Still on the fence over whether to try them. I have 4


----------



## sid25

Just tested white and the new green KLM. Posted full reports on PR.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Consumed half a white KLM this evening and was totally relaxed, great clean pill. Sid25 thanks for the marquis test. They looked legit the moment i opened the bag (was expecting dragonflies). Great press, see yall at Isla Del i'm guessing. Be safe this weekend guys. Traffics going to be a bitch.


----------



## ogpokes

north TX is wayyy too dry, havent seen any "good", clean tabs at all since the M&M pokes. rumors are that the pokes are making a comeback, but i havent seen any yet .. wouldnt mind seeing some KLMs or those MDA dragonflies going around up here, it'd be nice to cut down on all this BS molly thats circulating....


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

ogpokes said:


> north TX is wayyy too dry, havent seen any "good", clean tabs at all since the M&M pokes. rumors are that the pokes are making a comeback, but i havent seen any yet .. wouldnt mind seeing some KLMs or those MDA dragonflies going around up here, it'd be nice to cut down on all this BS molly thats circulating....


There's some very nice amber crystal molly going through your area. I would keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ogpokes

Found it  heard about some stars too, pretty much every color you can think of... gonna try to hit some up with a test kit and post to PR soon...


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Just caught wind of some green KLMs, purple pumas, tan dragonflies in the Dfw, Texas area today. first time iv found legitimate tablets in 6 months. keep a look out if your in the dfw area looking for solid tablets. will be rolling this weekend, hopefully(fingers crossed). they are quite pricey but i dont care at this point id pay more actually.

Also heard yellow macs along with those, they are no good though im pretty sure iv read on PR.


----------



## severely etarded

^ HELL YEA MAN! KLM's are the shit! I haven't tried the green ones, but the whites seem to be clean as fuck. I tried a white and never slept so damn well after the roll was done. Glad to hear they made it that way!

Go DFW! Hope they keep going that way through NYE. Gonna be a badass event I wanted to go to but the tickets are too expensive for my broke ass, lol!

Happy rolling! Good to know these hit DFW!


----------



## sid25

2c-goinsane said:


> Just caught wind of some green KLMs, purple pumas, tan dragonflies in the Dfw, Texas area today. first time iv found legitimate tablets in 6 months. keep a look out if your in the dfw area looking for solid tablets. will be rolling this weekend, hopefully(fingers crossed). they are quite pricey but i dont care at this point id pay more actually.
> 
> Also heard yellow macs along with those, they are no good though im pretty sure iv read on PR.



HAHA they made it to the big D and Funcky town!!! Understand that they have to cross border and check point thats why there so pricey I would Imagine,but well worth it..lol..anyways test the puma and stay away from the mac...but you are in the clear for a bad ass flight with them KLM and DF enjoy the ride bud...Have fun n stay safe..Late!!!


----------



## sid25

I read on PR on a mint report, someone assuming/stateing the klm are not as strong as mints...I wouldn't personllay know that cause I have never consumed a mint (YET) but how would he/she know that if they have never tried a klm, don't knock it till you have tried it, right.. Anyways I have personally consumed white and green klm and easy CLEAN 90 to 100 millies for sure hands down no bull just honest info..I don't hype shit up cause I get nothing out of it just saying klms are good ATM so if anyone get s a chance to consume your in for a real clean treat...of course just like any other legit ill curculating in the state you need 2 to roll balls..anyone with half a brain should know that..Also look forward to a new report from this guy pretty soon of a well know bean crossing my fingure for this one...Stay safe TX and keep it clean...SID25

Oh and by no means am I talking smack about mints, I have always thought that mints were dope just cause of consistency and them being pump out right here in the good ol USA...hats off to the creator/doc..Peace..


----------



## facedbeyond82

I wouldnt be surprised at all if the KLMs are around 90-100mg like the mints are rumored to be. ppl on PR have reported rolling hard from one pill and all seem to agree that theyre on par if not better than the legit pumas and the other + presses, which are supposed to be decently dosed also. sucks balls that we'll never know for sure... the only reason id say the mints have an advantage is bcuz the + pressers do sometimes push pipes, whereas the legit mint press has never fucked with the mimics. ive had extremely low dosed mints before tho(green dot, blue A, dark blue Y). they get shady too sometimes, grrr :/


----------



## sid25

^Agreed, Sad to say but it is true. The + press is known to put out fuego to gain the trust of many then sticks it to them with pipes/crap, money talks.. but when there good there good no doubt about that. Thats why it always good to test these cause you just never know when they will turn. Sad but true seen it happen over n over again  I try to help out as much as I can but one can only do so much..


----------



## sid25

Just posted a report on some beautiful MDA White Lightning (Bolts) on PR.


----------



## 2c-goinsane

Sweet ill stay away from those macs thank you sid. im pretty excited as soon as i heard klms and DFs my heart sank, maybe they'll keep coming this way hopefully. if not im just going to have to take some more road trips im thinking, this waiting every once a year for quality tablets is getting pretty damn old, it makes me not even interested in finding any mdxx compounds but this latest batch here has sparked some hope in me again i wont give up just yet. i need to order a kit asap and then im gonna go on the hunt mode. Actually now that i think about it the extra price im having to pay doesn't matter, i would spend the same if i was to eat some aliens or 007s because i need so many of them damn things just for a decent roll, so its super worth it imo. Hopefully i will be getting my KLMS and DFs tomorrow ill report back on how i like them if i get them into my hands completely. Yall take it easy!


----------



## ogpokes

@2c-goinsane, havent found yet but definitely looking allllll over the place... that NYE event is gonna be INSANE, cant wait until the lineup is released..... Fuck the 007s and aliens.. looks like the klm and DF have so much more potential up here.... 
@Sid, thank you so much for the legit tests coming out of TX. and congrats on finding the lightning bolts and "mints" down south (wont believe til i see a test on PR...) =)


----------



## sid25

^I don't doubt that there has been some down here people travel up and down ALL the time so its very possible in small amounts..but I can't confirm YET but as soon as I get my hands on one I will surely post my friend. Hey you would of never imagine bolts, right..

@2c no problem man just trying to do my part in the harmreduction and it seems to be working even if its just a few that get the message, atleast its better then non...keep your friends informed help the cause, oh and enjoy them klm n Df there a real treat man..keep us posted I would like to hear your opinion on them..stay safe..


----------



## HighonLife

2c-goinsane said:


> Just caught wind of some green KLMs, purple pumas, tan dragonflies in the Dfw, Texas area today. first time iv found legitimate tablets in 6 months. keep a look out if your in the dfw area looking for solid tablets. will be rolling this weekend, hopefully(fingers crossed). they are quite pricey but i dont care at this point id pay more actually.
> 
> Also heard yellow macs along with those, they are no good though im pretty sure iv read on PR.



SHWING!! DFW here n god damn i have been waiting for BL peeps to confirm the Dragonflies in this area instead of always just Austin n such

been wantin to try n get my hand on the DFs for the last few months just reading the main posters in this threads reports, will certainly keep n eye out

Im still gettin some Amazing ccrystal molly from a guy tho his source isnt Tex specific but atleast he's getting so its in our area if you keep n eye out



severely etarded said:


> ^ HELL YEA MAN! KLM's are the shit! I haven't tried the green ones, but the whites seem to be clean as fuck. I tried a white and never slept so damn well after the roll was done. Glad to hear they made it that way!
> 
> Go DFW! Hope they keep going that way through NYE. Gonna be a badass event I wanted to go to but the tickets are too expensive for my broke ass, lol!
> 
> Happy rolling! Good to know these hit DFW!



Lights all night?

yea i dont wanna do the 3 day pass n it seems like a punch in the balls to pay 2/3 the price just for 1 day (NYE)

i assume thats what your talkin if not never mind me


----------



## severely etarded

HighonLife said:


> SHWING!! DFW here n god damn i have been waiting for BL peeps to confirm the Dragonflies in this area instead of always just Austin n such
> 
> been wantin to try n get my hand on the DFs for the last few months just reading the main posters in this threads reports, will certainly keep n eye out
> 
> Im still gettin some Amazing ccrystal molly from a guy tho his source isnt Tex specific but atleast he's getting so its in our area if you keep n eye out
> 
> 
> 
> Lights all night?
> 
> yea i dont wanna do the 3 day pass n it seems like a punch in the balls to pay 2/3 the price just for 1 day (NYE)
> 
> i assume thats what your talkin if not never mind me



Yea that's the one.

On a side note I've tried yellow, green, and white KLM's (each alone) and I am certain the yellows I took contain MDA. They have little orange specs. Just a little FYI for those who are concerned. Have yet to try the light and dark pink, but the yellows feel exactly like dragonflies, maybe a bit stronger.

I believe different cartels are making dragonflies and KLM's. Seems to be competition between them, which I think is great for the consumer end of a "free market" economy, lol


----------



## HighonLife

^^ yea contemplating goin NYE but with christmas n all the money that goes into that im just not sure that'll happen for me this year


----------



## Southernsun

Anything going around DFW that I need to be sure to stay away from this weekend?


----------



## ogpokes

@Sid-thought the bolts would hit east and west but pass by the 3rd coast... but it doesnt surprise me too much that YOU got your hands on some. I am surprised that you got your hands on those defqons to mix it with tho, sounds like a blast. Maybe i'll find some too down the Road....


----------



## sid25

^I really have been putting my frequent flyer miles to use...


----------



## ogpokes

sid25 said:


> ^I really have been putting my frequent flyer miles to use...



Fly to the D F W, =]
(with a HUGE swarm of DF and a couple KLM) .... lol


----------



## oceanroller

Been a while since I've been on here but just got my hands on some green, blue and YELLOW KLMs!  Been wanting to do a Simons test on these to see if we can confirm MDA in these guys or not.  Tested with Mecke first just to make sure we are dealing with MDxx and it had a very quick and strong reaction - went nearly black in under 10 seconds.  Very nice!  So now to what we've been curious about I tested my yellow klm with the Simons reagent and it slowly turned grey/blue indicating MDMA and not MDA.  So my thoughts are that we can't say these are purely MDA since a non-reaction is a positive indication for MDA.  My pill is either MDMA, or maybe a mix of MDA & MDMA?  Does anyone have experience in testing confirmed mixed MDA & MDMA pills? We probably won't know for sure unless we send one to edata is my guess but people are saying these have MDA in them.  I haven't consumed yet and probably won't for a while so I can't offer my opinion.  Good news is that the KLM press is still legit!


----------



## Renz Envy

DFW = Don't fucking Whizz

Have not had a single good roll in a year.


----------



## dejevu

Starting to agree. Have you tested or tried the 'fire' going around? I'm skeptical .


----------



## HighonLife

Renz Envy said:


> DFW = Don't fucking Whizz
> 
> Have not had a single good roll in a year.





dejevu said:


> Starting to agree. Have you tested or tried the 'fire' going around? I'm skeptical .



Tabs or Molly?

i know molly seems to be taking over the MDMA game instead of pressed pills

but i have been pleasently surprised to find multiple DFW sources with really MDMA (not pressed pills unfortunately still waiting for my peoples to get these KLMs n DFs everyone on here is always ranting about) but yea my main source has been getting good MDMA for certain reasons n at first i thought it was just him but over the last month i have known 3 others who have been getting legit Crystal MDMA, tested n proven. not sure where you're at in DFW but keep your eyes n ears open there is good crystal floating around


----------



## severely etarded

those power button Q's are some pipes... if they are the same ones I'm thinkin of.
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30515

sorry to hear about the BS. That sucks driving so far. Ida made em give me the gas money beforehand. damn that's a long way.

on a side note, got a doctor to give me valium, been feeling good lately :D

those yellow KLM's... something different about those. not sure if they are MDA/MDMA, or 6-APB or something. The empathy was nowhere near where the white one I tried was. the yellow I tried had orange specs in it. also there was distinct MDA visuals and more clenching...

I wish I saved one for a lab test. I can't say I regret eating the last one though. I thought about sending in like a quarter... (my stingy ass, sorry!)

I tried a white the next day and it smacked the shit out of me. profound empathy, more mind racing etc. I had more anxiety on the yellow...

When I looked at lights, there was spikey shit around them. The whites just made regular, round halos. weird simon's reacted on the yellows.

the only thing about the yellow is I didn't have many eye wiggles which is really weird for any MDxx. Marquis reacted normal just like on all the colors.


----------



## severely etarded

^ same normal purple reaction I got from all the colors. I tried the yellow first expecting a regular MDMA experience, but there was a lot more anxiety during the trip, and colors got real vivid/distorted. I enjoyed it and everything, but there was more jaw-clench and little to no empathy. They were fun as hell, I don't think there was anything dangerous about them, but my girl did try one and she didn't like it (she doesn't particularly like the dragonflies on their own). She gets to anxious on them. I told her take half a white and she'll be on cloud 9. 30 mins later she was.

I went outside and looked at lights, and I noticed spikey halos around the lights, like the dragonflies. Next day I tried just a white, the empathy was overwhelming. 0 anxiety. went outside, the lights looked normal with a more round halo vs the spikey one.

If it ain't MDA, I'd say 6-APB but it would be nice for a lab to confirm. Definitely something way different about them. They had orange specks too, just FYI in case there's other batches.. The green had orange specks too.

I've been reading a lot of conflicting data on 6-APB tests. Some say purple, some say rusty brown, some say pinkish purple. Edata said purple.

As far as anything crazy... wouldn't worry about it. I gobbled quite a few without any problems  I think I may have gotten a little HPPD, but I only really notice it driving at night or looking at the little red "off" light on the TV at night... Still has a bit of a spikey halo. TBH I kinda like the distortion, even though it's slowly fading it doesn't seem to interfere with anything.


----------



## HighonLife

wearetheresearch said:


> Be careful judging your molly off the reaction alone.  ESPECIALLY IF ITS IN A POWDERY LIKE SUBSTANCE rather than "Moon Rock" or actual chunks of crystal.  You can beat certain test using a mixture of methylone and methamp and the results will tell you it's mdma.  Not doubting anyones connection but i see it happen A LOT down here in A town.
> I've just been sticking to the verified tabs just for that reason.
> 
> .



yea shit im getting is coming straight off SR so im not worried about it

but even multiple other friends with other sources have asked to use my tests n its been crystal with equally nice reactions

good to know tho, i knew tests could be beaten n werent always 100% but i didnt know that about the meth n methylone thing


----------



## HighonLife

severely etarded said:


> I tried a white the next day and it smacked the shit out of me. .



i understand your screen name 

but i have to ask, it seems like you talk about rolling multiple days in a row or multiple times a week relatively frequently (atleast frequently IMO)

how often do you roll more then once a week? not tryin to seem rude n im sure you know whats considered too often n whats not it just seems like you flirt with the too often kinda frequently

perhaps im getting the wrong impression based off your posts but im just curious, either way to each thier own n i dont even feel its necessary to say be careful to the PR mod but i dunno i just figured id point it out

again not tryin to come off rude, perhaps you dont roll as often as it comes across im just curious


----------



## ogpokes

yo if you find those stars, be careful, saw some large numbers all different colors in DFW that were good and then some that were piped out. idk if they were all the same source or if a local presser just copied some decent rolls going around then tried to pass them off as the same.......


----------



## severely etarded

HighonLife said:


> i understand your screen name
> 
> but i have to ask, it seems like you talk about rolling multiple days in a row or multiple times a week relatively frequently (atleast frequently IMO)
> 
> how often do you roll more then once a week? not tryin to seem rude n im sure you know whats considered too often n whats not it just seems like you flirt with the too often kinda frequently
> 
> perhaps im getting the wrong impression based off your posts but im just curious, either way to each thier own n i dont even feel its necessary to say be careful to the PR mod but i dunno i just figured id point it out
> 
> again not tryin to come off rude, perhaps you dont roll as often as it comes across im just curious



I take long breaks in between. 3-6 months, minumum 2. I won't be rolling til new years.

a lot of people roll every 30 days or so. I think the necessary time for the brain to recover from each roll is highly subjective, variant from individual to individual. Lifestyle has a lot to do with it (diet, exercise, sleep, etc.)

on the other side, some people can't really roll at all from what I understand. it gives them major problems.


----------



## severely etarded

^there was definitely an MDxx. Oceanroller said his simon's went blue, so i believe it. idk why he'd lie.

only thing I don't like about Edata is that they aren't too specific on enantiomers , and I'm not 100% sure they get it right everytime. Just look how many 'unidentified' pills come up. and if you look, there's some fake green pisces sent in awhile back, that look thicker/heavier than the red ones sent in at the same time. They clearly mixed up the measurements, they said the good MDMA:5 caffiene:1 were 300 mg or so and the DXM green were thinner and 250 mg. Those are correct measurements, just on the wrong pills. The dragonfly measurements are wrong too.

To top that off, the only pill I sent in never showed up on there  What a waste of $40 

Other than that, great service! Hope if you send one, it makes it, and no unidentified BS comes back.

I'll tell you, despite them feeling drastically different from the other colors, didn't feel anything 'dangerous' like those fucked dragonflies I sent in. Those little fuckers had some REALLY squirrelly shit in there, no lie. Those little things felt like some weird research chem shit. 

If the yellows DO have 6-APB, that's not too bad. The dosage range is close to MDxx, and it's a direct analogue of MDA. In fact 6-APB would be a good guess from what I've read about it.

Would be hella sweet if you sent one in and it was MDA:2 MDMA:1 or some kind of MDxx mix. Maybe even MDEA? Hmmm. I really wonder. All I know is they were a LOT more visual than the whites, and the tracers from glowsticks burned an image in my eyes for like 30 full seconds! After turning OFF the LED's

Anyway, I'm drinking, so have a happy Halloween weekend! Stay safe


----------



## HighonLife

severely etarded said:


> I take long breaks in between. 3-6 months, minumum 2. I won't be rolling til new years.
> 
> a lot of people roll every 30 days or so. I think the necessary time for the brain to recover from each roll is highly subjective, variant from individual to individual. Lifestyle has a lot to do with it (diet, exercise, sleep, etc.)
> 
> on the other side, some people can't really roll at all from what I understand. it gives them major problems.



well right on

i guess you put even more time in between rolls then i myself do

i usually do once a month at the shortest, sometimes longer but 1/month is my minimum wait time


----------



## oceanroller

Hey guys, just want to give a heads up that there is bunk Molly floating around ATX. A friend of mine brought some for me to test and I got a really strange reaction with my marquis.  Went to yellow before quickly turning black.  Have no idea what it is but she said the two guys who took it felt like shit for the night.  Stay safe and test, test, test!


----------



## tiddle17

Im going to an event in Austin tonight. Is there anything good i should look for other than KLMs and dragonflies?


----------



## coors2003

i wouldnt even have a clue on how to find anything either way


----------



## coors2003

damn this page went dead,,


----------



## sid25

Ok so just want to put up a WARNING lime green klm have tested bunk already no reaction no fizz no color change. I would post on PR but don't have a pic of it as this was confirmed by a very trusted friend of mine in the RGV. I m currently not in that area so I can't post but he did send me a video of the pill and test, very trusted soruce. KLM has been piped out already, pill doesn't have the regular bevel very different edges very noticeable. Please take WARNING everyone as I would not point you all in the wrong direction. Maybe if OR comes across one he could post one on PR to show the community or if I make down there soon I can get that report up but for know please trust me don't go getting dewormed. Stay Safe Sid25


----------



## tesk69

is there a chance that they might be copycats?


----------



## sid25

Possibly but the M on the KLM had the same curve on the end top part of it like the original press...looks like the difference is in the edges its not beveled and contents..it was going to happen sooner or later I have mentioned it over and over again..


----------



## oceanroller

Bummer to hear about the lime green klms.  That sucks!  I haven't been looking for anything lately so I haven't come across these bunk ones yet.  Only thing new I've heard of is those blue loves that have a report on pr.  I should be able to test one of those soon and will have my own report on those asap.


----------



## Dilated Eyez

Creamy light pink KLMs tested positive for MDMA. If only it was Easter


----------



## stonedpenguin

I haven't found clean stuff in over a year. I live in DFW and its complete bullshit. Can't trust anybody. Worst part is people are taking this shit and thinking they're actually rolling. Me and my friend bought tabs after hearing from a few people that they 'rolled balls' and the pills were almost completely non reactive besides a buzz you'd expect from a couple cups of coffee. That was the last time I bought. I dont trust the shit people are selling these days after 5+ failed attempts at rolling. It seems I can find every drug you could think of besides e.


----------



## frontbluntt

stonedpenguin said:


> I haven't found clean stuff in over a year. I live in DFW and its complete bullshit. Can't trust anybody. Worst part is people are taking this shit and thinking they're actually rolling. Me and my friend bought tabs after hearing from a few people that they 'rolled balls' and the pills were almost completely non reactive besides a buzz you'd expect from a couple cups of coffee. That was the last time I bought. I dont trust the shit people are selling these days after 5+ failed attempts at rolling. It seems I can find every drug you could think of besides e.


yeah haven't seen real shit in DFW in over a year at the very least


----------



## open_your_eyes

i live in TX theres some good stuff here, tan brown dragonflies with line in the back very good MDA, there are also alot of KLMS aroudn the yellow are MDA higher content than the flys, and theres pink ones that supposedly are mdma and mda blend although havent seen any actual results on ecstasydata.org the other colors such as white green blue are good mdma, on PR theres some white BOLTS HIGH MDA content though I havent run acros those yet


----------



## ThatOn3Guy

There's good stuff in DFW, you just have to really search. It's far from the common, though. Stay away from the shit in the clubs, it's all bunk.


----------



## oceanroller

Looks like we've got new legit presses in SoTex!  Got my hands on some blue loves (shaped like footballs) and also yellow triangle Mitsubishis and both tested + for MDxx.  I haven't consumed yet but report from my friend is that both are good for a nice roll.  I'll be posting reports on pr with pics later on today.


----------



## severely etarded

oceanroller said:


> Looks like we've got new legit presses in SoTex!  Got my hands on some blue loves (shaped like footballs) and also yellow triangle Mitsubishis and both tested + for MDxx.  I haven't consumed yet but report from my friend is that both are good for a nice roll.  I'll be posting reports on pr with pics later on today.



interesting. finally something that's not wafer-thin and | scored or double/+ scored lol


----------



## piez

Great 'brown/tan' molly in San Antonio, and bad ass blue KLMs. Blue butterfly dome on each end crumbly, pure and tested but mdma very low.


----------



## sid25

First the bad news people I don't have time to post on pr and I dont like to post without a pic but test results as follows

White Blackberries tested orange/brown, people reporting not being able to sleep so I am going with meth bomb on those

Red and Purple Puma no reaction probably pipes

Lime Green KLM no reaction probably pipes as well

On the good side Blue LOVE and Yellow Tri mitsu tested postive for mdxx thats good news

Better news is there are two different caps going around that are legit.

"L Caps" 140 to 150 millies of MDMA also called Love Caps
"50/50s" 70 millies of MDMA and 70 Millies of MDA that is a 140 combo, ofcourse always test if possible if not look for these names NOT for Molly

The Great news is and to bad I can't post on pr cause these are not here in the single zeros but triple. I believe there should be a warning cause of high M 200+ Shit I saw two cats that just cause they triple drop the legit stuff that goes around decided they would DD these and literally one of them broke a tooth from hard grinding lol he said it was a filling lol also bit a piece of his tounge off, pretty much chewed his mouth up and both of them were huging the toilet for atleast an hour mumbling to them self and talking jiberish they should have listen but they couldn't be bothered anyways..PF of course...Take care everyone and if you come across these start with half for beginners, whole one for vets and maybe one an half for high tolerance. Remember you can always add but you can't take out what you already consumed. 

Stay Safe 
SID25


----------



## mintsRus420

did the blackberries have a score on the back?


----------



## sid25

mintsRus420 said:


> did the blackberries have a score on the back?



No they have a + on the back...so did the puma and the klm...the pf have single score also slight x and a very noticeable x


----------



## mintsRus420

sid25 said:


> No they have a + on the back...so did the puma and the klm...the pf have single score also slight x and a very noticeable x



yeah just making sure those blackberries werent the same as im getting tomarrow, the blackberries im getting are grey and have only one line on the back not like the party flocks tho


----------



## oceanroller

Sid - good looking out bro!  Shame that the once good stuff has turned pipe but at least there are solid alternatives floating around out there.  I have yet to consume my Mitsubishi or love but keep hearing they're nice beans.  What is the last press that you are talking about in your post? I see you refer back to it as "pf".  Maybe I'm missing something?  Anything with 200+ mg would sure be something different for down here.  Good work as usual!


----------



## mintsRus420

pf= party flock around 220mgs of MDMA came from the defqon people, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Etman

Partyflocks and the defqons are imports. I would love to get my hands on some of those


----------



## Hiltoniano

Lived in DFW, always got fire ass pills. irrellvent because it was like 2 yrs ago, but just had to say good shit is out there, just gotta dig thru the bullshit. I live in Austin now, and just took some white blackberrys. Good pills, but definitly meth bombs. I went to a rave, and rolled nicely for 4 hrs, then went home and felt sped the fuck up for another 12 hrs. I have done copious amounts of crystal and it felt very similar to a moderate oral dose that I used to take. So yeaaa thats my pillreport?


----------



## sid25

Posted some new reports on PR, check em out if bored..keep it cool TX...


----------



## IloveM

I just want to say ...

Most pills are around 170-200 net. Ferrari's Nintendo's PF's. Pistols 
There are exceptions to above, such as the skull, bombs and grenades.
This is almost impossible to get here locally. That's all for internet


----------



## severely etarded

Pink pumas - no reaction to mecke, just fizz.

Green KLM's test good. Watch out for the fakes, you can spot rhe differences in the edges right away.

Also, the pink pumas and good green KLM came off the same press evidently..  yeah....


----------



## oceanroller

Sure been quiet in here for a long time!  I guess everyone has just been tuned into pr. I've been finding legit KLMs & power buttons as of late amongst those bunk aztecs and blatantly copy cat KLMs.  Big event soon to go down in sotex.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## LizaJane75

Had 3 different friends bring me caps to test.. First 2 tested for Methylone and the 3rd one looked like the brown sugar one that had been sent to eData.. Maquis reaction turned out to be mescaline. That one stumped me till I looked around for the reaction. So stay safe out there and test everything!!!!


----------



## HighonLife

mescaline?

how could you determine mescaline with marquis?

i thought marquis only tested mdma, dxm, meth amp or amp,2c-b,bzp, n then methylone mephedrone etc


----------



## LizaJane75

I recently purchased a marquis tester from bunk police. The color chart has many more substances on it than I have seen on any other chart.


----------



## mrtango

My cat just tested two capsules sold as molly from different sources in Houston. They contained white powder and crystals. Both came out as bright yellow with the Marquis. He said it is probably Methylone. My cat's friend dropped it and said he got similar feelings to MDMA.
Has anyone been running into the same thing in this region?


----------



## xtimex

Yup, it's like that everywhere just about. Everything I've tested in the Dallas area for the last 2 years has been fake. I did however come across some dragonflies around December of last year that were pretty good. Thing is they were in very limited supply here because everyone was wanting them. I sometimes find molly at the bigger events down in Austin but it's pretty hit and miss. I think I tested about 7 samples before I ran into some good stuff down there. Anyhow as long as people keep buying the fake shit it's going to be around in the masses.

time


----------



## Wallham

mrtango said:


> My cat just tested two capsules sold as molly from different sources in Houston. They contained white powder and crystals. Both came out as bright yellow with the Marquis. He said it is probably Methylone. My cat's friend dropped it and said he got similar feelings to MDMA.
> Has anyone been running into the same thing in this region?



Almost anything in Houston is bunk everytime I see it tested, but there's definitely some real around just have to talk to right people. I have had access to some smaller capsules tested real have about .15 per cap. Lovely stuff have a blast railing a cap since its my preferred ROA. But yeah I've seen people's "moon rock" straight test horrible results often around The big H dude be careful. Also Sid and Oceanroller thanks for keeping Texas safe on here and PR new to sight but read around often good stuff. Anyone in here probably hitting up Meltdown Festival end of April?


----------



## oceanroller

Thanks for the kind words Wallham and welcome to the site.  I chime in when I can but lately haven't come across anything new to report on in a while. Neither good or bad.  I did finally get my hands on those blue power buttons that sid reported on pr.  Double dropped and rolled HARD!  Hoping to get my hands on more of those but also on a break for a while now.  Probably won't roll for at least another month now.  Stay safe guys!


----------



## sid25

It has been a good minute TX but had to check in and spread the word.  OR that's some fuck up shit that went down in Midvalley with homie.  Anyways we are still here and trying to keep TX/RGV clean. Nothing new ATM Just a bunch of different colored BUNK aeromx/Aztec blue, yellow, white, green and red STAY AWAY people. Those lil white and green bad press klm seem to be gone. On the good side KLM still being pumped out the same. Spotted yellow, light pink, pink, white, blue, and green all tested well. Also I need to mention I reviewed the Blue POs flat scored back with beveled logo top back in Dec. when they first came off and I must say FUCK what a surprise the good thing ATM their easy to spot for sure. I am going with at least 130 to 150, when I drop I start off with 250mg always and when I DD these thinking they were around the usual 80 to 90 big mistake. I started with 2 1/2 and FUCK it was beyond the 300 mark. Topped it of with 1 more an hour in, it was a cosmic voyage the least, eyequake style, seem like time stood still while lights blasted by, lost in conversations making no sense what so ever lol, strong euphoria and pleasant empathy, haha consumed at home or start with one. That is my conclusion on the millies on these. Very well worth it, if you can't find MK or PF these would be the next best thing besides the blanks, then legit KLM and of course DF(MDA) which are on their own league Stay Safe RGV and Keep it clean TeXasie. Someone needs to post a user report on PR on them POs. We are very lucky compared to most places. Enjoy everyone and stay safe out there. 

SID25


----------



## oceanroller

Sid!  Glad you chimed in with your opinion on the blue power ons.  I dd those guys at the last big event we had thinking that I'd be in for the usual KLM/puma trip I'm used to.  The come up was smooth and I thought I was in for a normal ride but then it just kept getting more and more intense and then BOOM!  Holy fuck!  ROOOLLLLLIIINNNNGGGGG!!!  "Eyequakes" galore, lights are amazing, music is awesome, way loved up, closed eye visuals.  Intense!  If I had a buck for everytime I said "I am rolling so fucking hard" I'd have more dollar bills than the hottest chick at a titty bar! Lol  I pretty much blasted off to another planet.  At one point I was taking a piss in a porta Potty and closed my eyes.  Just got lost in my head with all kinds of visuals.  I have no idea how much time I even spent in there!  I also topped up with another about 1.5 hours in.  Felt like I peaked for a solid 3 hours.  Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised with these guys! Hoping to get my hands on some more of them.  Finally got myself a new test kit so once something new comes my way I'll be posting reports.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## beautifulfungi

I know i'm new here but my bruv went for a jog and found a batch of some new beans. anyone heard of blue ADN's? looks like the old klm press, when the blu klms were good but some are scored + like that and some arent some are light blue and some are darker blue but still not too different. has anyone seen or heard of these down south? and if so can anyone confirm of the contents? when bruvva saw em on the road he smelled em and  smelled deliciously like mdxx but once ingested it felt like a good clean come up, then it made for a good alright quality roll like the old klms back when benny benassi was in town. but any how, i was just wondering if anyone has any input on these, and if they are amped in anyway, which i felt towards the end of the roll,
thanks in advance
-beautifulfungi


----------



## beautifulfungi

@sid25  hahah mann i made the same mistake with those blu POs
double dosed thinking it was going to be like a 80-90mg mint and boy was I wrong, it was quite a wild ride hadden eaten a nice edible as wel. 
-beatifulfungi


----------



## facedbeyond82

it sounds like TX is currently on top for the highest dosed domestic beans. its been awhiiile since ive heard anyone say they regret double dropping a mint due to strength. and we all know nobodys regretted dbl dropping a poke or m80  all these super pills from across the pond have hopefully lit a fire under this pressers ass and he upped the dose. who the fuck know for sure, but its a nice thought


----------



## Wallham

beautifulfungi said:


> I know i'm new here but my bruv went for a jog and found a batch of some new beans. anyone heard of blue ADN's? looks like the old klm press, when the blu klms were good but some are scored + like that and some arent some are light blue and some are darker blue but still not too different. has anyone seen or heard of these down south? and if so can anyone confirm of the contents? when bruvva saw em on the road he smelled em and  smelled deliciously like mdxx but once ingested it felt like a good clean come up, then it made for a good alright quality roll like the old klms back when benny benassi was in town. but any how, i was just wondering if anyone has any input on these, and if they are amped in anyway, which i felt towards the end of the roll,
> thanks in advance
> -beautifulfungi



Also curious about these my buddy went to LIC Austin and ran across a red one apparently. No test yet coming soon, anyone with info please share. Was at LIC Houston last night had a great time taking a t-break cause plan on going off at meltdown on the 27th. But didnt see anything out the ordinary other than methylone "Molly caps" be alert out there blades!


----------



## beautifulfungi

Wallham said:


> Also curious about these my buddy went to LIC Austin and ran across a red one apparently. No test yet coming soon, anyone with info please share. Was at LIC Houston last night had a great time taking a t-break cause plan on going off at meltdown on the 27th. But didnt see anything out the ordinary other than methylone "Molly caps" be alert out there blades!


 
You saw red ADN's? The blus were ok in my opinion but I would like to see a PR from someone with a marquis, tan DF's still floating by, spotted some black A/X but those seemed quite sketchy


----------



## Wallham

beautifulfungi said:


> You saw red ADN's? The blus were ok in my opinion but I would like to see a PR from someone with a marquis, tan DF's still floating by, spotted some black A/X but those seemed quite sketchy



Just one my friend got to test, don't believe it had a score on it though like you mentioned about the blues, not the best looking press not bad though. He should be testin it soon ill let you know. What area you from if you don't mind me asking? I wanna get a grip of those flies ha I love them.


----------



## beautifulfungi

almost all of them aren't scored, and yea the press isn't terrible but it's not great either. let me know how the test goes, and down south bruv


----------



## oceanroller

I haven't heard of these ADNs you guys are talking about but I did get a call from a friend asking about Armani Exchange or A/X in yellow or gold.  I'm out of town for a few weeks so can't test until I get home unless someone else beats me to it.  Hopefully this is something new and legit.  Anyone else see these yet?


----------



## sid25

Should be getting some light blue and red ADN and Black and yellow/gold A/X as soon as they drop by I will put a drop on them bitches and post reports on PR till then be carful everyone. I have heard mix reviews but no one has said that they are fire, only time will tell...stay safe TeXas...

SID25


----------



## beautifulfungi

word up Sid, let us know asap. thanks


----------



## sid25

Alright Texas posted up some new reports on PR.. Check them out if you are bored. Black/gray A/X results and Blue ADN results...



STAY SAFE
SID25


----------



## tesk69

It sucks that the adn's turned out bunk :/ 
Pesonally i think that black/ dark purple pills look bad ass.
Atleast those aarmanis tested legit.


----------



## beautifulfungi

thank you sir, i should have known better. i'm just going to do an extraction and see what happens. cause i know there's a low mdxx content in there.


----------



## Wallham

Went up to DFW this past weekend had a damn great time. Got a hold of 3 flies DD them off the back and redosed with one later on, also got to dip a finger in some friends moon rock shit tasted great. Ha also got to experience some ketamine for the first time ever shit was a blast. Oh and one of the coolest experiences of the night got to see in person the white skull imports that are somewhat around. One amazing looking pill awesome press


----------



## RJ305

Hello Hello newie here, i actually took a pretty good moon rock that i get inside the Meltdown Festival, Pretty Good Roll too bad that i dint saved the guy number


----------



## beautifulfungi

^^^ 
my homie said he saw some super good molly up there in Dallas whe he hit up Meltdown. He said people were roln like no other so yess i'm sure that there is clean mol. going around. Too bad people suck nowadays and you can't really get a hold of any unless you know the right people.


----------



## sid25

Texas, RGV anyone seen or tested blue bulldogs no score and no + on the back. I snapped a pic of one but didn't have a tester with me. So I don't want to post on PR till I have evidence of it contents. Pill is round, looks sharp well pressed, logo of bulldog head very squared shaped. To bad I didn't have my tester with me and the cat that had them doesn't take credit. Any word anyone???? Anyways this thread needed a bump...Stay Safe Sid


----------



## beautifulfungi

havent heard of those blue bullfogs yet but ive heard of a buncha bunk hello kittys, bart simpsons, and some others i cant recall there are so many right now. ive heard the a/x are legit but hard to find as well as blu POS i was also wondering if those blue lightning bolts were still floating by. and another question, a cat of mine found a batch of white monsters mixed with tan flies, the flyz tested legit for mda but i didnt get to test the white monster. anyone seen those lately? 
beautifulfungi


----------



## Wallham

A/X are for sure good I've seen them in yellow, dark blue/grey maybe, and a brighter purple no bull dogs though. Also those bolts you talking about like last years white ones? Or completely different thing?


----------



## beautifulfungi

yea the white bolts from last year the mda ones. also cant seem to find anymore blue power ons. perhaps soooon. and a cat told me the blue bulldogs are bunkk


----------



## beautifulfungi

facebooks, white mosnters, and adn all bunk. green monsters are 2cb, and blue bulldogs are bunkk stay safe out there, 
-beautiful fungi


----------



## Hiltoniano

I've seen those blue power ons (he called em power buttons) from this dude I got in the Netherlands. He ships but its soo good I'm talking 200+ mg MDMA for sure. Double drop those and you are in for it! I'm surprised to see em around Texas, I guess somone has the hookup or maybe pressed their own domestically.


----------



## oceanroller

What's up everyone!?  Its been a while! I  dont think the power ons/buttons around here are coming from NL.  They are definitely stronger than your average bean around here though.  Also, are those green monsters confirmed 2cb or just a guess?  Never tried 2cb and kinda curious about it.  The one monster I tested a while back was amp of some kind.  Anyway, good to see some activity in here again!  Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## sid25

LOL I have to agree with OR, those Power On/Buttons are NOT from across the pond all they did was skip a river. I think this cat confusing the famous Q dance which has the same logo as the PO just that those were orange outpressed and came straight from lowlands in 2011 also the creator of the famous Defqon, Partyflocks, Mortal Kombat and now the Green Androids all great ills around 200+ mark also out press Buddha's from the late 90s and many more. So with that been said the Blue POs are not from that doc/creator GTD. So please stop spreading false Info/rumors on our TX thread. Keep clean Texas....Late....SiD x_O


----------



## Hiltoniano

Man I'm not spreading rumors... Just letting y'all know I've seen the like from overseas, didn't u see the part where I said they could be pressed domestic or at least this hemisphere. So I had some of those mollies at meltdown it was pure, my homeboy saved a bit and we tested it pure black on marquis


----------



## ogpokes

BRING SOME OF THOSE DANK ASS MEXI THIZZLES TO THE DFW~~~~~  lol spread the love and stay safe peeps


----------



## severely etarded

956-Green KLM's still good but look a lil weak. Pumas an Pisces puro speed. todos colores.


----------



## beautifulfungi

one of the catz told me the blu a/x were 2cb but i doubt it. 2cb is almost like a candy flip but different. i'm not into rcs but ive tried it from a a dog that gave me a candybar. but anway black/ grey ax all super dank, flyz still floating around but who knows for how much longer


----------



## beautifulfungi

I'm assuming my kittycat was making assumptions as well. not confirmed, didnt consume due to the fact that i wasn't sure it was 2cb and monster are usually amph.  

stay safe out there
-beautifulfungi


----------



## oceanroller

I've heard good things about the purple/black/grey A/X too.  I just tested one and threw a report up on pr today.  Still haven't consumed yet but that's gonna change real soon!  I'd be shocked if any of our local beans had any 2c compound in them.  Just good old fashioned mdma is my guess for all colors until some clown decides to copy cat press them with something bunk but these are still new enough that I don't think wel see that anytime soon.  You never know though and that's why you gotta test!

Stay safe TX!


----------



## B00w33

Hey everyone was wondering if anyone has seen any bulldogs around HTX or ATX besides blues. Gt a word that some white ones were around bit no reports.


----------



## beautifulfungi

oceanroller said:


> I've heard good things about the purple/black/grey A/X too.  I just tested one and threw a report up on pr today.  Still haven't consumed yet but that's gonna change real soon!  I'd be shocked if any of our local beans had any 2c compound in them.  Just good old fashioned mdma is my guess for all colors until some clown decides to copy cat press them with something bunk but these are still new enough that I don't think wel see that anytime soon.  You never know though and that's why you gotta test!
> 
> Stay safe TX!


 
true that, anyone remember when the flyz were actually white? whooo goood timess. but anyway catz tellin me molecular is in town and she is pretty hot. still no test. ill keeep yall posted. 
-be safe out there


----------



## beautifulfungi

turns out that molecular is in fact, molecular! Super excited about the results, ill post em up on pr as soon as i get the chance. I'm sure there's some bunk "molly" (methylone) going around so know your source and stay safee out there.


----------



## beautifulfungi

turns out the 'moll.y' was actually methylone/ 6-abp,  whoops sorryabout that but marqui/ simons doesnt lie. 
would post a pic but its inmy phone and im not willing todo that.


----------



## oceanroller

Anyone out there take blue power ons lately?  I dropped one of them along with a white KLM I've had for a while.  Was really expecting a good roll from that combo but didn't get close to where I thought I would with it.  I'd compare the experience to taking 1.5 klms.  Not bad, but far from amazing.  So I'm kind of wondering if some of those power ons are not as strong as others.  It had been 3 months since my last roll so tolerance shouldn't have been an issue.  Last time I took 2 power ons and blasted off into the stars!


----------



## severely etarded

oceanroller said:


> Anyone out there take blue power ons lately?  I dropped one of them along with a white KLM I've had for a while.  Was really expecting a good roll from that combo but didn't get close to where I thought I would with it.  I'd compare the experience to taking 1.5 klms.  Not bad, but far from amazing.  So I'm kind of wondering if some of those power ons are not as strong as others.  It had been 3 months since my last roll so tolerance shouldn't have been an issue.  Last time I took 2 power ons and blasted off into the stars!



aww man I never got to try them while they were still fire. that sucks. You tested again y todo? I can usually tell from the test of a familiar pill when a weak batch comes out.

sorry haven't been around but yeah basically those white pink green blue pumas & pisces were all straight methamphetamine. I'd guess like 10-15 mg each. I kinda binged on them a lil they were kinda like Adderall but a little more euphoric and longer lasting. Definitely a better deal than Adderall for the $ and the quality of the meth was decent at least and I took them knowing they were speed...

Definitely would give a couple green KLM's a dancey kick for sure.


----------



## oceanroller

Yep, I tested them with marquis and they tested positive for mdxx.  Just curious if anyone else had a similar experience.  Might not be a new weaker batch.  Could have just been that particular pill was weak.  It's not like these are coming out of a lab with quality control.  I wont know til I try them again.  I'm on break for now so it'll be a while.


----------



## beautifulfungi

^^^ i can't even find power ons anymore. all people want now are a/x all colors. but from all of the times i didneat power  ons they were quite the journey. perhaps you got a differet batch and the kook realized the ratio e was puttig in em beans and decided to lower it down haha. idk just assmuming here. but anyway, pink facebooks, hello kittys all bunk, that "moll.y" i found turned out to be 6-apb, i would post prs but i feel as if it's against the law to even be on that website haha 
-beautifulfungi


----------



## severely etarded

I tried some purple & orange a|x last night I swear they could have had some mda mixed in... my pupils were destroyed for like 8 hours and I had pretty intense visuals. Nobody else noticed ? Just wondering.. b/c if my friend who gave them to me said he added an lsd drop I'd have skeptically believed it... fucking insane. Marquis tested straight black... thinking about sending one to Edata just to see wtf

Edit:just peed and pupils are still huge. I hope they go down before work but it's been 13 hours . The guy who hooked me up warned me "they fuck you up the next day.." I should have believed him when he wasn't selling them; they were a gift from a true camarad. Fuck absolutely mindblowing


----------



## oceanroller

Sounds like you had one hell of a ride on those!  I didn't have the same experience when I took mine but it was a mix of initial drop of a blue power on and KLM and then a purple a/x a couple hours in.  I had a nice clean roll although not as intense as I had expected.  No dilated eyes the next day either.  I do somewhat believe they are stronger than the klms are though.  At least ones that I've had.


----------



## severely etarded

^ was it light or dark purple? I've seen two kinds on pillreports but personally only came accross the purpley/dark-grey ones. The ones that are like a marquis reagent MDxx reaction. But I was reading I think a comment from Sid25 the lighter purple ones were kinda speedy.. j/w

fuckin hell of a trip. you can read about it on PR :D


----------



## sid25

I got hardcore visuals off purple/grey and yellow, consumed both colors diff times and got same cray ass visuals, cloudy room, watery ceiling, colorful tracers, shadows or breathing on cedar fence from left to right, crazy ugly faces in clouds but not scary, cev etc etc. Very interesting ills, great for Edata. No LSD as some locals claim, but deff MDMA feel, light as feather, euphoria, empathy etc with MDA visuals. HeavE!!!  Oh and I haven't seen or tested the bright purple so I no nada about those. Stay Safe TX...SiD

Also I want to add each session I had with both colors I started off with 3 haha  Late..


----------



## facedbeyond82

it seems like the + presser(puma,klm,a/x,etc) may be the same as the d-fly presser, since they travel together from the same sources usually and are likely MX pills. it wouldnt be a far stretch of the imagination to assume the new A/Xs may have some MDA mixed in with the MDMA. E-DATA THOSE BITCHES @Texans!! wtf!!


----------



## severely etarded

^ I think it's a rival cartel thing. . Without saying too much I got reason to believe that. On the consumer end I call it "healthy competition". Who can make the best pills. I don't think it's unreasonable the Armani's are mixing MDA in. I definitely felt MDA-like qualities. I think they are stronger than dragonflies also.


----------



## stayhealthy970

A|X where tested in CO an confirmed MDA no MDMA


----------



## oceanroller

Interesting stuff everyone!  I have a simons but if the pill is mixed then I assume it must test + for mdma?  I never did simons test my a/x I put on pr but will ASAP.  Gonna be a lil bit though because about to go out of town again.  Only way I'm able to tell the difference when I drop MDA vs mdma is the lack of love/empathy on mda that I get on mdma.  They feel nearly the same to me with that exception and then at high doses mda for sure gives more visuals and hallucinations.  Anyway, I'll get the simons on the a/x that I have and report back but its going to be a week or two. Good to see some activity in here again!


----------



## beautifulfungi

anyone hear of em blu ghosts floating around? supposedly 150mgs mdxx comfirmed.


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^ ghost cut outs?
If so ive herd mixed reports some low dosed some high . if their the euro ones.


----------



## beautifulfungi

im not sure if theyre cut outs all the cat said was blu ghosts 150mg comfirmed. but i doubt it. only time will tell


----------



## oceanroller

I'm back and had minute today to put a simons on the a/x I have.  And yep, MDA guys!  No reaction with the simons test.  I tested an old KLM I had just to make sure my simons was good and it went straight blue after adding the simons b to it.  So the dark purple is for sure MDA and not mdma.  My guess is the same for all colors.  Just curious to me because all of the previous + press has been mdma.  Anyway, good to know but now the question is where did the mdma go!? Lol!  I like them both but prefer mdma personally.  This will be the last time I don't do all tests on every pill I come across.  Should never assume anything!  Good news is this isn't a bad find!


----------



## Dare21

I'm in DFW and I think this is possibly the most depressing thread I've ever seen. You guys in the RGV are lucky as shit.  Wish I could move down there.  The DFW scene has sucked for the past couple years...There were a handful of the Dflies floating around here but I haven't seen them since the end of last year.  Since then I've found a bunch of bunk mints and a bunch of bunk Molly.  Some Green Androids (not the euro press) made it this way and tested GREAT, but I havent seen them in a couple weeks so I'm really hoping more make it out here.  That's it for DFW.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Blue Dragon flyz floating around homies. marqui reacted black / purple relatively fast but it also lagged and and stayed a little brownish on some spots. color sticks to your tongue like you just got done eating a blue lollipop. perhaps because i always dose leaving em under my tongue. either way they are a little thicker than the tan dflyz youre used to seeing and are scored across. I suspect the contents to be mdma  because when i dropped 3/4 i felt nicee and relaxed. and that is with a decent tolerance. keep your eyes open and stay safe southernEres


----------



## severely etarded

^ also the Red Ferrari s coming off the dragonfly press. no test kit but I took them.. definitely mda


----------



## Dare21

^ Wish I could find that stuff up here in DFW.  Only found orange stars that were non-reactive to all reagents.


----------



## oceanroller

Its gone super quiet in here again.  Just FYI A/X still going around and testing MDA for red, purple and new grey/black ish color.  

Fungi- you think those blue df have some speed in them?  Brown indicates amp.  Just curious how they felt?  I haven't seen them for myself yet.

Also, what is up with pr.com? Super slow if you can get it to come up at all.


----------



## Dare21

Yeah, PR has been slow for a few weeks now.  They know about it so hopefully they can get it sorted out.  Sometimes it comes right up for me, other times it takes forever.  

It has gone pretty quite in here and on PR for Texas.  There has been a couple reports on there from new areas (San Antonio, El Paso, and Houston) over the past couple months...Makes me hopeful for new stuff in my area but unfortunately none of the new reports have been good.


----------



## texstasis

Well, I just moved to the DFW from central Mexico. Haven't rolled in over 4 months. Tell me there is good stuff over here guys/gals.


----------



## severely etarded

orale tex welcome to bluelight! not sure What's in dfw but the armanis go around Austin & SA. Let us know!


----------



## Dare21

Wish I had better news for you texstasis, but I havent seen much that's good here in DFW.  There were some green androids a few months ago but I havent seen them since the beginning of August.  It's been all bunk other than that.  I think I'm pretty much the only person from DFW that's been posting recently so there could be stuff that I'm not finding.  Post up and let us know whats out there if you find something.  Would be great to start seeing more posts from people in our area.

Also, you should know that most people are pushing molly in this area.  Ive tested about a dozen samples and not a single one tested for MDMA.


----------



## texstasis

severely etarded, thanks, bro. i'll be looking around.


----------



## texstasis

Dare21, damn bro, that's kinda depressing...i will definitely be looking out and post any findings. do the same for me too, man. back in old mex stuff was all over the place, i'm having a hard time coping with the fact that not much action around the dfw. will be in touch, thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## Dare21

^ Definitely invest in a testing kit.  There is some scary stuff here in DFW.  And I wouldn't take people's word for it when they say things like "these are the best I've ever had."  Take a look at the report on pillreports for the pink hello kitties...Several people told me that they were awesome but there's no telling what was actually in them.

It is kind of depressing that good stuff is tough to find, but Dallas used to be flooded a couple years ago and I'm sure it will happen again.  The good is worth holding out for.


----------



## Dare21

I've been looking for a long time without much success but just found some of the Bentleys and Mario Bullets last week.  Was pretty surprised that of all things imports are what was available.  Hopefully more of this stuff will make it's way to DFW by New Years.  Just keep looking and asking around.


----------



## AnonymousAbuser

Dare21 said:


> Also, you should know that most people are pushing molly in this area.  Ive tested about a dozen samples and not a single one tested for MDMA.



This. I personally have not even seen pills being pushed here in Dallas, only capsules. And it is ALL methylone according to all of my friends(I wouldn't touch the stuff). I feel bad for anyone in this area that doesn't have a good source.


----------



## Simba6

In cali it's the same situation, either molly (which is usually white powder with some weird mix of mdma and other stuff) or moonrocks which is brownish crystals that are marketed as pure mdma crystals but is actually methylone. This is why i started only dealing with the presses from holland, i guess in every state usa mdma is just failing these days.


----------



## Dare21

Here in DFW I Tested some purple dolphins/blanks earlier this week with good test results.  Marquis, mecke, and mandolin went black and simons went blue.


----------



## ogpokes

Dare stay away from the aliens, Jordan's, and most stars and dolphins going around. They all look to be from the same press and usually sold together... And of course the stewies. All garbage. Can't believe u found some imports in circulation, nice find for sure.


----------



## Hiltoniano

Dare21 said:


> Here in DFW I Tested some purple dolphins/blanks earlier this week with good test results.  Marquis, mecke, and mandolin went black and simons went blue.



Nice; I just recently got a hookup in ATX who has the red, blue, and purple blanks, super clean, dosed pretty high per pill. Almost certain I had the pure MDMA ones going around. Quite nice considering how dead the pill scene is in tx.


----------



## Dare21

Thanks for the heads up ogpokes...You don't have a testing kit??  I was actually really surprised when my guy said he had the bentleys and bullets.  I would have been really skeptical of the B's since they're cutouts if I hadnt seen them popping up all over the place on PR.  Might have even passed on them.  They're the first and only legit cutouts i've ever seen.

Hiltoniano yeah the scene seems like it has been pretty tough outside of south texas.  good find


----------



## ogpokes

No test kit. Figures I would have one and be on the look out for real md since I've been in the scene for a good 5 years now and was used to the OG pokies. But I haven't come across anything worth testing really all Methylone rock is usually what I come across.


----------



## severely etarded

Some white ♡+ going around tried one.. The back looks kinda ghetto but they are good. Nice dose of MDMA.


----------



## texstasis

I'm obviously looking in all the wrong places. Went out to meet a dude with a hookup, but it seemed too shady. Damn, maybe I have to take a vacay every 3 months in old Mex to get my fix.


----------



## FadedTryptamine

There is legitimate MDMA in the DFW, you do need a test kit tho to thumb through the methylone/random powders/crystals etc. Still haven't seen a proper press in years unfortunately. I gave up, although the MDMA in the area is just as good or better than old press's that were thriving here years ago ime.


----------



## stinson512

I've been hearing about these purple blanks going around DFW.. They seem legit.


----------



## Hiltoniano

stinson512 said:


> I've been hearing about these purple blanks going around DFW.. They seem legit.



I posted earlier about those in austin, wouldn't surprise me a bit if they ended up north in DFW. The ones I had were so clean it was mind blowing. I just wish I knew how they were dosed


----------



## nLightened

I live in El Paso and what's currently going around are Armani Exchange (all colors), tan and light blue dragonflies, and red ferraris. Now I've taken the Armani Exchange and the tan dragonfly and they both are definitely great pills. Both the Dragonfly and A|X are MDA from my experience though. A lot trippier than MDMA should be. They keep me rolling for a good 8 hours and I get crazy visuals when I smoke weed while on them.


----------



## severely etarded

nLightened said:


> I live in El Paso and what's currently going around are Armani Exchange (all colors), tan and light blue dragonflies, and red ferraris. Now I've taken the Armani Exchange and the tan dragonfly and they both are definitely great pills. Both the Dragonfly and A|X are MDA from my experience though. A lot trippier than MDMA should be. They keep me rolling for a good 8 hours and I get crazy visuals when I smoke weed while on them.


That sounds about right lol. Same thing here. You guys didn't get those hearts though? Which MDA pill do you think is strongest ?


----------



## Dare21

It's a big weekend so please be safe everyone.  There is a ton of bad shit here in DFW so please test before consuming. Maybe there will be more in town this weekend but legit presses have been scarce here on DFW so please be cautious, and especially cautious with cutouts.I found someone recently with the MDA A/X's so there are some of these in town...He said they were black but I'd assume they are the purple ones on PR.  A friend of mine took two and from their experience I'd say they are definitely MDA.  The guy wanted more than I was going to spend and since they were already on PR I didn't get one to test



FadedTryptamine said:


> There is legitimate MDMA in the DFW, you do need a test kit tho to thumb through the methylone/random powders/crystals etc. Still haven't seen a proper press in years unfortunately. I gave up, although the MDMA in the area is just as good or better than old press's that were thriving here years ago ime.



You're right, there is some legitimate MDMA powder here but 95% or more of the "molly" that's here in DFW is M1 or other random/dangerous powders so people please be careful. I definitely agree that you do have to thumb through all the BS to find the good stuff. In the past two years I've tested a LOT of samples but only one (1) has turned out to actually be MDMA...I found it recently so it could still be going around.  There is no substitute for a reagent test, but the stuff I found looks like brown sugar.



stinson512 said:


> I've been hearing about these purple blanks going around DFW.. They seem legit.



I only saw the purple blanks for a couple weeks.  They are confirmed MDMA if you find them, but my guess is that they are gone.


----------



## severely etarded

Dare21- they actually make a purple, a black, and a gray along with light blue dark blue pink yellow red, orange, and turquoise lol


----------



## nLightened

severely etarded said:


> That sounds about right lol. Same thing here. You guys didn't get those hearts though? Which MDA pill do you think is strongest ?



I'd have to say the the Dragonflies are probably the strongest  I also tried a red ferrari yesterday but I only took half plus I dropped 2 tabs of acid so I couldn't really distinguish the effects. The e was probably overtaken by the acid. Also, I haven't seen the hearts around. It could just be my dealer lacking variety, although I haven't seen them from any other people as well.


----------



## Hiltoniano

I love the Armani Exchanges, a few close friends of mine ended up with loads for LAN. 1 of those mixed with a few points of pure brown sugar (MDMA) my other friend procured ( I know this is a PILLS thread but still), I was rolling for a solid 8 hours. Great stuff, good legs and MDA mixes so good with MDMA. Also tons of garbage mollies going around for LAN but if you were smart, the good stuff is/was definitely around.


----------



## texstasis

Anyone know of anything good going down in the dfw area for spring break? "wearetheresearch" , you haven't missed much, bro. This place has been dry for me. Guess I should be investing all the money I have saved


----------



## Codybug832

Would love to see Armani's roll through Houston.  So much BS floating around now, can't trust anybody....sad.


----------



## Codybug832

Houston TX in the house.  
Maaaan it's been rough out here lately,  seems as if everybody is holding BS tabs.  Then I log on to PR and this site and read how folks are having great times and clean rolls. 
Can't trust Molli's and all the pressed pills are playboy bunnies which are small and shitty.  Wish Houston was more reliable.  Nothing safe about pushing out pills to whomever full of whatever.  That's how people get really sick.  Lack of knowledge.  I just stumbled on the PR site the other day, definitely going to keep up to date with that.  Good site.


----------



## severely etarded

Codybug832 said:


> Houston TX in the house.
> Maaaan it's been rough out here lately,  seems as if everybody is holding BS tabs.  Then I log on to PR and this site and read how folks are having great times and clean rolls.
> Can't trust Molli's and all the pressed pills are playboy bunnies which are small and shitty.  Wish Houston was more reliable.  Nothing safe about pushing out pills to whomever full of whatever.  That's how people get really sick.  Lack of knowledge.  I just stumbled on the PR site the other day, definitely going to keep up to date with that.  Good site.


Buy a test kit man. Amazon.com has marquis reagents cheap. Easy to use. Or dancesafe.org.

Not gonna lie those armanis are my favorite pill to ever make it's way through the land of texas.


----------



## Dare21

Codybug, definitely get a testing kit and start testing everything. Way too much potentially dangerous stuff around these these days. And now that you've got an account start posting up about that bunk shit that's floating around. Someone in Houston has got to have some legit stuff available, just have to be in the right place at the right time to find the right person.  Be willing to take your time and flush the shit. Good luck


----------



## B00w33

Codybug832 said:


> Houston TX in the house.
> Maaaan it's been rough out here lately,  seems as if everybody is holding BS tabs.  Then I log on to PR and this site and read how folks are having great times and clean rolls.
> Can't trust Molli's and all the pressed pills are playboy bunnies which are small and shitty.  Wish Houston was more reliable.  Nothing safe about pushing out pills to whomever full of whatever.  That's how people get really sick.  Lack of knowledge.  I just stumbled on the PR site the other day, definitely going to keep up to date with that.  Good site.



I'm from HTX area as well and have tested many samples from ppl at clubs and shows and in the past 3 years, only 1 has tested real. But lately I've had some luck, I've seen a few A/X, dragon flys and have ran across some of that brown sugar


----------



## oceanroller

Been a minute since I've been on here.  Sure has gone quiet compared to how it was a while back.  Anyway,  still here and going strong just haven't had much to report on.  Seems to just be the Armanis going around still and now those peace signs.  I just recently came across some of those to test but haven't consumed.  They are mda btw.  Can anyone say how they  compare to the Armanis?   Last time I rolled I dropped an ax and a  old fly I still had.  Pretty much blasted off on that one!  Strong visuals on that combo!   My buddy did the same and was rolling uncomfortably hard.  Those df were from what I thought was a weak batch so makes me think some of these ax are stronger than what we normally see.  Anyway curious to hear thoughts on those peace signs.  Also, where the hell did all the mdma go!? Lol!  Not really complaining because at least we've got good clean rolls but sure would like to see some nice mdma beans floating around again.


----------



## severely etarded

^ id say the peace signs are about like the d flies..


----------



## peanut 801

Daaaamn Texas makes me jealous with all the fire MDA ills. I'd definitely be more than content if I lived down there lol! The UT region here is looking pretty sad & dry lately. I have came across a few imports and some crystal MDA & MDMA though in the passed few months but had to look pretty hard to dig that up. Heard about some of the green monsters being here too but hear they aren't quite that strong. Hahaha maybe I need to move my ass to Texas


----------



## tiddle17

Has anyone tried the green ninja turtles or the white doves floating around here? The only pillreports on either I can find is from Australia. I know like 3 years ago the ninja turtles were bad but I dont know about now.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

tiddle17 said:


> Has anyone tried the green ninja turtles or the white doves floating around here? The only pillreports on either I can find is from Australia. I know like 3 years ago the ninja turtles were bad but I dont know about now.


I wasn't able to find anything either. Without a test kit I'd definitely be cautious.


----------



## severely etarded

So I found some yellow/gold "tan" A|X.. they smell like licorice and are not thick like the meth bombs.. any word ? I don't possess a test kit atm..


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^ no test kit !?!?!?!


----------



## severely etarded

^ fixing to get one been saving to go to a certain event


----------



## severely etarded

Also some addidas that fell apart really easy and taste weird... kinda oversized light purple and white ones.. can't wait for my test kit 

U guys in CO usually get the same shit so be on the lookout stayhealthy970


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^ Thanks for the heads up! 
What colors of fake A|X have u came across ? I've seen orange, yellow an pink


----------



## severely etarded

stayhealthy970 said:


> ^^^^ Thanks for the heads up!
> What colors of fake A|X have u came across ? I've seen orange, yellow an pink



these new ones are kinda gold-yellow.. they call em "tan"


----------



## stayhealthy970

^^^^So your not sure if they are real or fake?!?


----------



## severely etarded

^ haven't tried them yet.. they smell like licorice though probably not the best indicator. Waiting to get a test kit 

Maybe u guys will come across em & lemme know 

They are not thicker like the fake ones u tested btw.

We're getting some storms tonight if the power goes out while I'm @ work I'll probably take a half.


----------



## severely etarded

Well pretty chill shit I took like a quarter and it was pretty straight. Seems pretty legit. Not gonna do a report but they seem like pretty straight MDA. They sure do have a unique and familiar smell I've grown to love.. like root beer 

If I get a chance to test one and take a proper dose I'll make a report if nobody beats me to it


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

It's horrible that the A|X has copycats. It was one of my absolute favorite presses this year & I hate that I was only able to try them once. It made me believe that I prefer MDA to MDMA.


----------



## peanut 801

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> It's horrible that the A|X has copycats. It was one of my absolute favorite presses this year & I hate that I was only able to try them once. It made me believe that I prefer MDA to MDMA.



That seems to be the most common consensus when people try MDA. I fully agree, though! My first run in with MDA was the original white lightnings a few years ago, and that was a game changer for me & the homies lol. You get way more bang for your Buck with MDA. smaller doses, and a much longer stronger and slightly psychedelic  roll!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

peanut 801 said:


> That seems to be the most common consensus when people try MDA. I fully agree, though! My first run in with MDA was the original white lightnings a few years ago, and that was a game changer for me & the homies lol. You get way more bang for your Buck with MDA. smaller doses, and a much longer stronger and slightly psychedelic  roll!


Exactly! It just seems way more efficient. I wasn't able to try the White Lightnings. I definitely did hear A LOT about them though. I couldn't believe how hard the Armani kicked when I tried it. My girl only took half of one & eventually had to stop hiking & take a rest cause it was hitting her so hard. Haha, it was an amazing hike though.


----------



## tiddle17

Has anyone tried the green smiley faces or green mitsubishi? I got some in Houston area but I havent tried them yet


----------



## beautifulfungi

Hello good people, I've had a six month break of beans just got bak into the country actually, I saw some beautiful MDMA yellow glass "molly" right before leaving. When I got back it was still here going strong. Deffinitely MDMA and it truly is a treat. Marqui went jet black/purple in 2 seconds or less and if you guys got to get your hands on it you know what I'm talking about. Beautiful stuff, be safe out there homies much love.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Damn. Talk about a thread revival. Would love to see some in AZ. Some MDA presses would be the best thing to happen to me.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

That's what I was thinking ha. Is the TX/MX crew even pumpin them out anymore?? It's been a minute since I've seen any of the legit pills they made think I saw some bad shit down south. Will report back.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Last I knew copycats started to pop up & then it seemed like the A|X crew slowly died out.


----------



## Hiltoniano

Yea, I havnt seen any of the Armanis around anymore. And the last ones I saw in Austin were bunk/pipes, a couple months ago. Seeing lots of imports from Europe again recently, and for LAN


----------



## Erikmen

True.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Was hoping I'd be able to make it to Texas for SXSW but it looks like that won't be happening for me.


----------



## oceanroller

Been a while for me now but I'm still around.  Just been laying low I guess.  I've been told the A|X are still around.  I just haven't been looking for them lately myself.  PR seems to be down at the moment so I thought I'd check in here. A friend came across some green smiley faces in Austin.  Anyone have experience or test any of these? 

   It's good to see a little activity in here again!  

OR


----------



## peanut 801

oceanroller said:


> Been a while for me now but I'm still around.  Just been laying low I guess.  I've been told the A|X are still around.  I just haven't been looking for them lately myself.  PR seems to be down at the moment so I thought I'd check in here. A friend came across some green smiley faces in Austin.  Anyone have experience or test any of these?
> 
> It's good to see a little activity in here again!
> 
> OR


PR is located @ HTTP://www.pillreports.net for the time being bro.


----------



## oceanroller

Thanks Peanut!   I found a report on those smiley faces in there which also had a link to one submitted to e-data.  The e-data test shows confirmed mda but it was submitted from NY.   There was also an Armani submitted from NY too which I thought was interesting since those don't really circulate up there much to my knowledge.  Anyway, I'm guessing these are legit but would like to see more reports on them or test one myself before I tell my friend they're okay.


----------



## severely etarded

oceanroller said:


> Been a while for me now but I'm still around.  Just been laying low I guess.  I've been told the A|X are still around.  I just haven't been looking for them lately myself.  PR seems to be down at the moment so I thought I'd check in here. A friend came across some green smiley faces in Austin.  Anyone have experience or test any of these?
> 
> It's good to see a little activity in here again!
> 
> OR


Heard good things bout smileys also LV they appear to have made it to NY (along with armanis) according to ecstasydata.org. MDA pills.


----------



## AcidOctopus

Those MDA presses are a thing of beauty.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Anyone seen the Blue Walter White / Heisenberg press? They look huge and a homie said they were MDMA marquis tested and everything. $20 for one pill is ridiculous I might just get one to test out. Let me know if you guys have come across these.


----------



## peanut 801

Those Heisenberg/Walter whites are imports homie. Definitely legit and definitely worth that a piece I'd say. Price talk isn't really allowed though... premium quality goods come at a premium value.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

I would also advice scooping those if you get the chance saw the white ones tested at like 153mg mdma that's a dank little bean and well worth the price mentioned.


----------



## severely etarded

Fake LV's pink and green going around. Got tht + tht doesn't go all the way accross. This guy who didn't heed my advice took one and got a headache and vomited 4 hours straight lmao. Fucking moron


----------



## beautifulfungi

Damn no way, Thanks guys. Appreciate it, I'll scoop them up this weekend. Haven't rolled in a minute so I'll be in for a treat.


----------



## Hiltoniano

So I've been in touch with a couple of my atx contacts lately and I am informed that the golden/yellowish/tan brown high purity( aka super dank) mdma crystal is coming out of hiding and people should see more of it pop up. Also, this is not the same thing as the dirty brown/red of methylone "moonrock", which people seem to present as pure M. This golden crystal batch was tested and instantly went to deep purple/black so damn fast. From friends experience and my contacts info, it is mdma not MDA or "sass" as some may assume. Top notch stuff, just in time for festival season.( yay!) 

So has Anyone else around atx area seen what im talking about? It's super similar to the high purity "brown sugar"  mdma that was circulating maybe 1.5-2 years back. As far as presses go, local stuff lately has been of generally shit quality and often times doesn't even show any MDxx present in both testing and Some friends experiences. So be careful about those fakes, it would be a damn shame if someone else got hurt or killed because they dosed an unknown/fake/bunk tab with unknown amount of chemical x, y, and z in it. 

Be safe out there guys, and remember: know your source very well, and/or test your shit! It may save your or someone else's Life. Some of you must have heard about the atrocious deaths as a result of the superman presses in Europe. It's a horrible thing,yes and my heart goes out to all the new and old victims of the drug war and misinformation of how to take these drugs safety. And most of this is totally possible to avoid, if u just test ur stuff' that or know someone who has a test kit to do it for U. Plz guys, have fun but don't be reckless! Let's look out for each other.


----------



## AcidOctopus

severely etarded said:


> Fake LV's pink and green going around. Got tht + tht doesn't go all the way accross. This guy who didn't heed my advice took one and got a headache and vomited 4 hours straight lmao. Fucking moron


Ahh! One should always take severely etardeds advice! At least you tried to help him.


----------



## DubbyCee

Anyone come across any good rolls in the DFW? I have found that ^^^ super bomb ass Molly, but I want some actual tabs. If someone has for sure seen some in a couple months then I will be able to track some down. I just want to know these fuckers exist still! Also, I don't know about anyone else, but it took me a while to find good molly n not some stomped on shit.


----------



## severely etarded

AcidOctopus said:


> Ahh! One should always take severely etardeds advice! At least you tried to help him.



I felt insulted tbh.. but i didn't even need to lay a finger on him in justice the pills did a fine job indeed slapping the guy silly lol


----------



## oceanroller

Hey TX PR peeps!  Recently came across some of those smiley faces.  I've marquis tested a light red one with good results.   Once I have a chance I'll run all the reagents I've got but e-data confirmed a similar one as mda so I'm sure that's what we've got here.  I just like to test to see for myself.   Hoping to get a report up on PR with pics soon too.  Just need a few days to work on that.   Wanted to give you all the heads up here!  I've also heard of those hisenbergs still floating around.   Anyone here consume one yet?


----------



## inpainalways1

Where the hell do i even begin trying to get it overseas, am in houston, just got cut off by my dr, have rheaumtoid arthritis, help a brotha out

Ryly


----------



## AcidOctopus

severely etarded said:


> I felt insulted tbh.. but i didn't even need to lay a finger on him in justice the pills did a fine job indeed slapping the guy silly lol


I know exactly how you feel buddy. Like you said though, the pills will definitely show them who was right. 
As for you inpainalways1, this isn't a website for scoring what you need. Please take that shit elsewhere.


----------



## ykm420

Though this was awhile back, I'm thinking 4 years or so, anyone ever come across Purple Rhinos? Goddamn, those were emazing.


----------



## stayhealthy970

I just picked up on some purple A|X's an some Dflys  !  does anyone now if they or weak or stronger then the ones from last summer?


----------



## severely etarded

if it's the same ones I remember Ima say dragonfly is roughly half an A|X dose


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Damn are the D flies still pressing??


----------



## the safe side

Hiltoniano said:


> Be safe out there guys, and remember: know your source very well, and/or test your shit! It may save your or someone else's Life. Some of you must have heard about the atrocious deaths as a result of the superman presses in Europe. It's a horrible thing,yes and my heart goes out to all the new and old victims of the drug war and misinformation of how to take these drugs safety. And most of this is totally possible to avoid, if u just test ur stuff' that or know someone who has a test kit to do it for U. Plz guys, have fun but don't be reckless! Let's look out for each other.



ill be going to a buncha festies this summer testing peoples "molly" ect for free. hope to see some of the dank your talking about, so much methylone in the past years i think the term molly has a new meaning (anything white substance that will make you "roll") and when it turns all yellow i offer them a test kit for themselves so they can find real MDMA            http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U1L3KNM

find me this summer and say wassup i'll give any fellow bluelighter a couple test kits to hand out if there willing to.

stay safe


----------



## letsgoclubbing

has anyone seen or know someone whos gotten any good molly in austin lately?


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Look out everybody 
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3570


----------



## Downloww

I just moved to Texas and wanted to roll and tried a new connect. I dont have a test kit but watch out for these yellow pac mans, Rolexs, white ladys, purple monkeys, blue handicapped, and i had a few of those orange bulls the guy above posted on. All bad. Haha. I couldnt get a break. I just want some good rolls. I guess ill be getting a test kit shortly. Let me know if you have any other info on bunk rolls in Texas.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^I def recommend buying a kit. it would save you from purchasing any of those shit beans. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Downloww

On the other spectrum. Does anybody know what some of the ligit pills that have been circulating Texas(Houston, College Station area)?


----------



## cd1975

Swim wants to know where to go to get Crack in Texas City, tx or League City, tx


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Some one who is definitely YOU should read around this forum. We don't swim here and we don't give location to score for the feds/bitch asses unable to look for themsleves.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Hello fellas hope all of you are doing well. Last night i stumbled upon some red UPS shields. Got them confirmed at 250+mgs! I took a very small half last night just to see what all the fuzz was a bout and it is probably the best pill ive ever had. Even with a small half i was floored. Everything was amazing and the half was stronger than a whole blue power button from a few years back. The UPS comes from the same crew that brought out the gold bars, defcons, and partyflock beans. So if you stumble upon these UPS shields, be safe. DO NOT DOUBLE DROP THESE. I have a very high tolerance and half was enough for me. I though about taking the rest but I wasnt doing anything and was alone so i didnt wanna waste a good roll. These are a deffinite treat so have fun out there. And like I said. Be safe.


----------



## Frantz 1111

Any pills in San Antonio? Here from Detroit and wanna roll with my girlfriend..... lmk


----------



## ElectricKatalyst

beautifulfungi said:


> Hello fellas hope all of you are doing well. Last night i stumbled upon some red UPS shields. Got them confirmed at 250+mgs! I took a very small half last night just to see what all the fuzz was a bout and it is probably the best pill ive ever had. Even with a small half i was floored. Everything was amazing and the half was stronger than a whole blue power button from a few years back. The UPS comes from the same crew that brought out the gold bars, defcons, and partyflock beans. So if you stumble upon these UPS shields, be safe. DO NOT DOUBLE DROP THESE. I have a very high tolerance and half was enough for me. I though about taking the rest but I wasnt doing anything and was alone so i didnt wanna waste a good roll. These are a deffinite treat so have fun out there. And like I said. Be safe.




The UPSs have been in HTX for about a month and a half now, maybe a bit longer. That's all my crew uses. We haven't found one yet that hasn't been 190mg or higher. There are also yellow UPSs out there and they have a bigger range, like up to 270mg. Also look for yellow Warner Bros. Def not as good as UPSs but still good. 

As for other MDMA/MDA there are caps you can find. There's polys on the market here and clear caps with crystals. The clear caps have been getting cut more and more tho.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Right on homie, definitely a good press. Ive also come across blu party masks or blue bentlys. They kinda look like the batteries that came out a while back. But these are alright nothing too special and feel like there's some sort of amp in there. Glad to see imports float by though.


----------



## Downloww

I just heard about all of these Versace presses floating around. Orange, green, purple, red, pink. Anybody hear anything good about these. I got a kit in the mail as I write this but it prob wont show up for a few weeks. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## beautifulfungi

Anyone hear anything about yellow party masks? Homie says they are even dosed higher than red UPS shields? Ive seen blue, and pink on PR, but nothing on yellow.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

☆Heads up Texas sketchy shit
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3632 

The yellow masks tested good on edata can't confirm they're better than red Ups though.
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3629


----------



## Daltrip1

Just scored some orange teslas in the dfw be in the lookout for this bad boys.
 Stay safe happy haunting


----------



## Hiltoniano

ElectricKatalyst said:


> The UPSs have been in HTX for about a month and a half now, maybe a bit longer. That's all my crew uses. We haven't found one yet that hasn't been 190mg or higher. There are also yellow UPSs out there and they have a bigger range, like up to 270mg. Also look for yellow Warner Bros. Def not as good as UPSs but still good.
> 
> As for other MDMA/MDA there are caps you can find. There's polys on the market here and clear caps with crystals. The clear caps have been getting cut more and more tho.



My close friend recently had the opportunity to score some of the yellow WB, they are all clean as fuck, he tested them in front of me, and it was a nice reaction. deep purple. Took 1.5 over a night and it was almost too much. They are supposed to be around 230mg each if I recall . I am aware they aren't local press but they are around atx and I hear Houston as well.

 Good crystal m is around as usual, but if I have a choice I take a strong press over crystal and tday. Maybe it's just me.... But it seems people enjoy a good tab the most. Maybe it doesn't matter, and I am spouting out my ass . Ha. But yea there are still fake a/x and d-flys around. I don't fuckd with that but a dumb friend of mine does and he never tests he just drops and sees, he had multiple " bad rolls" over the course of 2015. Maybe he will listen to me and test his shit for once.... BEFORE he drops 2 lol...


----------



## beautifulfungi

FuckWithRaw said:


> ☆Heads up Texas sketchy shit
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3632
> 
> The yellow masks tested good on edata can't confirm they're better than red Ups though.
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3629



Thanks, been scared to eat the yellow masks, but they seem dank.


----------



## beautifulfungi

^^^^
lol fake g3722s! that is some crazy shit. I've seen fake onax, fake xanx 2s, but never fake g3722s. it even says on there that it looked real!!! be careful out there guys.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Hello fellas, hope everyone is doing very well and enjoying their summer. Just scored some blu teslas and these things are huge! They weigh almost .5 and are comfirmed 210mg mdma so do not double drop these! I also caught a glimpse of the orange ones and the press is a little different. The blue teslas have the logo pressed down, as opposed to the orange ones where the logo pops up. Haven't dropped, but I am hearing nothing but good reviews and homie tested em and all reagants passed with flying colors! Stay safe out there, and I know this thread is old but I like to see it alive!

-fungi


----------



## Hiltoniano

The good , high mdma content orange/blue teslas are confirmed around dfw and atx. I suggest taking a half - pill at a time if you don't have a hefty tolerance. Anyone else seeing good presses going around? I'm curious to how prevalent they are at this time.


----------



## HOAITHANG0001

im  new and im  from houton texas too. i just try some green dom perignon and it really good. anyone out here try it yet ?


----------



## Daltrip1

How was the experience with the green doms? I'm about to get some here in few days but can't decide in between green doms or brown Instagrams?


----------



## spredhed421

Hey guys, so someone I know recently came into quite a few pills in a skittle bag out of the houston area. Im not finding much info online about these pills. Ill be be putting them to the regeants tests later this week. In the meantime, anyone had any experience with any of these?: yellow pacman, grey sharks, dark brown/ purple monkeys, white mudflap girls, round red supermans, green luigis, orange long horn bulls, ... there was a dark blue one as well.... I imagine this variety sticks close together, so if someone were to see one of these, surely a few others listed were present.  They are not the tidiest looking pills. Rather rough and unrefined in appearance and the stamps are not deep at all. Some designs are hard to make out. They look as if they were manufactured cheap and fast. Im pretty sure they are all bath salts/ rc's with amphetamine. In fact, im certain.  I'd suggest not eating them, but i'd like to know more about them. Call it curiousity.  A holler back would be appreciated. Thanks yall.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Hiltoniano said:


> The good , high mdma content orange/blue teslas are confirmed around dfw and atx. I suggest taking a half - pill at a time if you don't have a hefty tolerance. Anyone else seeing good presses going around? I'm curious to how prevalent they are at this time.




Quite a few actually, red UPS still floating strong, also blu teslas as mentioned above, yellow facemasks, and of course good ole molly floating around still. I hear Armani's are still around as well as tan dflys. Which is crazy, nasty ole blu facebooks confirmed to contain 2cb and a few others around the areas. 

tldr: good imports and molly going round


----------



## jadahope

*Question about some*

Just recently found these but now my friends have seen em..was wondering if anyone seen these and have info on em..I'm in atx...it yellowish in color and shaped like batman face


----------



## irong60

http://postimg.org/image/72ji321q3/
Trying to identify and confirm
White round with dark brown and light brown specks
no logo makes it very difficult to identify
Just never seen any mdxx without any logo so I am a little skeptical
Very brittle. Touching it would leave powder on my fingers
With a bitter taste
Easily crush-able
Supposed to be 150mg
Some help would be very useful
Thank you


----------



## severely etarded

Chocolate chip disco biscuits! I've had blanks that were solid mdma rolls. Need a test kit to confirm, but ime the blanks I've had were mdma.


----------



## Bearlove

^wow SE 

Nice to see you posting - I hope that you are well.    

Take care my friend

Bear


----------



## consumer

severely etarded said:


> Chocolate chip disco biscuits! I've had blanks that were solid mdma rolls. Need a test kit to confirm, but ime the blanks I've had were mdma.



In the late 80's early 90's blanks were quite common in Australia. Some of the nicest pills i have ever had.


----------



## shugenja

irong60 said:


> http://postimg.org/image/72ji321q3/
> Trying to identify and confirm
> White round with dark brown and light brown specks
> no logo makes it very difficult to identify
> Just never seen any mdxx without any logo so I am a little skeptical
> Very brittle. Touching it would leave powder on my fingers
> With a bitter taste
> Easily crush-able
> Supposed to be 150mg
> Some help would be very useful
> Thank you



If they are tiny like a baby aspirin -- that is a throwback to the late 90's -- they used to actually look exactly like a white baby aspirin.

The speckles are impurities, but the powdery makeup is because there is not much binder.

Crush one and take tiny bits of powder from different spots, and test with multiple reagents.

All things being equal -- they are probably the bomb.


----------



## beautifulfungi

Bump* 

Sorry , I just love seeing this thread alive. Recently spotted some blue mustangs, and tan crowns. Homie's took em and said they were good. But i haven't marquis em yet. I know purple transformers and blue square facebooks are still going around as far as imports go. Black Armani's still going around too. Which, is crazy.


----------



## psy997

Any info on Yellow Supermans and Brown Louis Vuittons? Couldn't find anything credible on pillreports


----------



## doankhuong92

very good


----------



## psy997

doankhuong92 said:


> very good



About what I mentioned? Yea, I split the yellow superman with a friend along with some 4-ho-mipt and 4-aco-met two nights ago and had a ridiculously strong experience. Heavily, heavily influenced by the pill, even though we were no doubt feeling the psychs a lot as well. Quite strong.


----------

